# DIMB Kampagne "Weg mit der 2-Meter-Regel in Baden-Württemberg" gestartet



## ciao heiko (7. August 2013)

Hallo,

"Eine schallende Ohrfeige für alle Radfahrer und Mountainbiker!" so betrachtet die DIMB die aktuellen Äußerungen von Minister Bonde.

Nach 18 Jahren unsinniger 2-Meter-Regel, startet die DIMB die Aktion  "Weg mit der 2-Meter-Regel in Baden-Württemberg"
Die neue Kampagnenseite findet Ihr unter
http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/weg-mit-2m-regel-in-bawue

Bitte verlinked diese Seite in euren Heim Threads, in eurer Signatur, sendet Mails an eurer Freunde, Postet ihn auf FB, auf euren privaten Webseiten. Kurzum, flutet die Medien mit diesem Link.

Weiterhin werden wir auf https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails berichten. Gebt uns eurer "Gefällt mir"

Noch sind einige Themen (Resolution, Flyer, Petition uvm.) in Arbeit, aber wir sind dran das in Kürze online zu bringen.

Wir brauchen eure Unterstützung. Dann kann auch in Baden Württemberg eine Erfolgsgeschichte entstehen, so wie wir es in Hessen bereits geschafft haben.

ciao heiko


----------



## wowbagger (11. August 2013)

Coole Sache,
meine Unterstützung habt Ihr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzspecht (11. August 2013)

Ja, sollten wir alle mitmachen bzw. was unternehmen. Ich habe mal unserer Grünen-Kandidatin in Karlsruhe eine Mail auf abgeordnetenwatch.de geschrieben...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (12. August 2013)

Gibts wo ne Vorlage für nen Text den ich an meine Wahlkreisabgeordneten schreiben kann - nicht dass ich die Hälfte vergesse zu schreiben oder etwas schreibe was falsch ausgelegt wird.


----------



## /dev/random (12. August 2013)

Im Open Trails-Unterforum gibt's ebenfalls eine Diskussion zum Thema. In der letzten Zeit sind etliche Links zu abgeordnetenwatch.de gesetzt worden; da kannst Du dir Anregungen zur Genüge holen.


----------



## ciao heiko (12. August 2013)

Wir sollten vermeiden "Standarttexte" zu schreiben. Ein individueller Text wirkt viel besser. Neben den Landtagsabgeordneten sind jetzt auch die Bundesgrünen deines Wahlkreises interessant. Denn die wollen in 6 Wochen gewählt werden.

Sollte "dein" Abgeordneter schon befragt worden sein, dann kannst du dich "interessiert" zeigen. Warum das sehr wichtig ist: http://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/weg-mit-2m-regel-in-bawue#abgeordnetenwatch

Ein paar Anregungen wie Fragen aussehen gibt es z.B. 
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/alexander_bonde-575-37494--f389664.html#q389664
oder 
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/sandra_boser-597-44464--f389676.html#q389676
oder
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/thomas_marwein-597-44465--f384168.html#q384168

Da könnt Ihr euch auch gleich "interessiert" zeigen.

Wichtig, bitte versucht die meisten Posting im Hauptthread zu posten.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=626462&page=17
Dort bitte auch den Link zu eurer Anfrage posten, damit andere sich dafür interessieren können.


----------



## Redshred (15. August 2013)

Herr Reinhold Pix  ist  unser (Freiburg) Abgeordneter in Stuttgart !!!

http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/reinhold_pix-597-44460--f390796.html#q390796


----------



## h4wk (15. August 2013)

> Die bestehende 2-m-Regelung hat sich unseres Erachtens bewährt.



na herzlichen Glückwunsch...


----------



## greatwhite (17. August 2013)

Was Herr Ex-Forstwirt Pix warscheinlich im Wald sehen will ist Alles, blos keine MTBler.
Der würde wohl eher auf 4m erweitern wollen als die Regel zu kippen


----------



## Redshred (18. August 2013)

und Bernau im Schwarzwald  will auch keine Biker , also großen Bogen drum machen

http://www.suedkurier.de/region/hoc...e-Biker-auf-Bernauer-Pfaden;art372619,6218571


----------



## MO_Thor (18. August 2013)

Pix' Antwort und die Story aus St. Blasien lesen sich grad so, als würde die nette Obrigkeit mal wieder kein Gesprächsbedarf sehen.
Meinem (Ex-)Abgeordneten hat schon jemand geschrieben, Antwort steht noch aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h4wk (18. August 2013)

Redshred schrieb:


> und Bernau im Schwarzwald  will auch keine Biker , also großen Bogen drum machen
> 
> http://www.suedkurier.de/region/hoc...e-Biker-auf-Bernauer-Pfaden;art372619,6218571




Hört sich ja irgendwie nach wiedereinführung der Hexenverbrennung an...


----------



## Fortis76 (19. August 2013)

Hier mal eine Antwort eines MdB aus Karlsruhe.
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/ingo_wellenreuther-1031-71904--f391076.html#q391076


----------



## terraesp (19. August 2013)

Leute, fahrt auf euren Pfaden, seid freundlich und rücksichtvoll zu den wenigen Wanderern und hört mit der ganzen "Legalize" Kampagne auf.
Wie das legalisieren konkret aussieht, kann ich sein eingen Jahren beobachten: Schöne schmale Pfade werden durch Forstmaschinen auf 2 m verbreitert. Siehe Photo.

Und von den verbleibenden Pfaden werden wir dann wohl irgendwann in "Bike Park" genannte Reservate oder auf einige wenige "Singletrail" -Strecken abgeschoben werden. Darauf kann ich verzichten. Ich Bike seit mehr als 20 Jahren und mich hat die 2m Regel noch nie behindert.


----------



## Raindancer (19. August 2013)

Outsch!
Das ist in Ba-Wü ja schlimmer als es in Hessen war. 
Anscheinend lassen sich die Politiker in Ba-Wü nicht von Fakten und Tatsachen überzeugen. Wenn ich mich aber recht erinnere haben diverse Abgeordnete der Grünen und der SPD vor Jahren öffentlich _für _eine Abschaffung votiert. 
Das Raussuchen der Zitate und die betreffenden Abgeordneten damit zu konfrontieren könnte vielleicht helfen.


----------



## MO_Thor (19. August 2013)

Vielleicht sollte ich mal n Tonbandgerät mitlaufen lassen, wenn ich Wanderern auf den Trails begegne. Dann hört man sofort raus, wie schlimm es um die Konflikte und Gefährung steht...
Gestern war der Wald recht voll (soll heißen: pro Stunde Fahrt eine Begegnung, meist Crossläufer) und es hat nicht einer gemeckert, gemault oder geschimpft - im Gegenteil: einmal kam sogar ein Satz, den man sich wirklich zu Gemüte führen sollte:
*"Aaaach, wegen MIR müssen Sie doch nicht anhalten. Ich kann schneller ausweichen als Sie mit dem Fahrrad."*

Der Konflikt findet wohl mehr in den Amtsstuben statt denn im Wald.


----------



## greatwhite (19. August 2013)

MO_Thor schrieb:


> Der Konflikt findet wohl mehr in den Amtsstuben statt denn im Wald.


 
Sehe ich auch so. Stress gibts höchstens mal auf normalen Wegen mit Hundebesitzern die mit dem Tierchen nicht klarkommen.
Interesse am Fortbestand der Regelung haben bei uns in der Gegend doch eher die Waidmänner, die um ihre Schießstände gern Ruhe haben. Das sind hier oft Zeitgenossen mit gewissen Kontakten in die Kommunalpolitik und zum Forst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zep2008 (19. August 2013)

So werden wohl die meisten Biker in BW denken, deshalb gibt es auch nicht mehr Rückendeckung.

Aber so Unrecht hat er da nicht:



terraesp schrieb:


> Leute, fahrt auf euren Pfaden, seid freundlich und rücksichtvoll zu den wenigen Wanderern und hört mit der ganzen "Legalize" Kampagne auf.
> Wie das legalisieren konkret aussieht, kann ich sein eingen Jahren beobachten: Schöne schmale Pfade werden durch Forstmaschinen auf 2 m verbreitert. Siehe Photo.
> 
> Und von den verbleibenden Pfaden werden wir dann wohl irgendwann in "Bike Park" genannte Reservate oder auf einige wenige "Singletrail" -Strecken abgeschoben werden. Darauf kann ich verzichten. Ich Bike seit mehr als 20 Jahren und mich hat die 2m Regel noch nie behindert.


----------



## ciao heiko (19. August 2013)

terraesp schrieb:


> Ich Bike seit mehr als 20 Jahren und mich hat die 2m Regel noch nie behindert.



Diese Meinung ist, neben Politik, Wanderverbänden etc. unser grösstes Problem bei der Kampagne. Deshalb habe wir hier auch einige Argumente aufgezählt.
http://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/weg-mit-2m-regel-in-bawue

Das betrifft natürlich verstärkt Biker, die nicht nur alleine privat biken, sondern im Verein oder Freundeskreis der Anführer sind.

Und natürlich hängt die eigene Erfahrung auch stark mit der Heimregion zusammen. Ich kenne Regionen, die problemlos sind und es gibt solche, wo neben harmlosen Kommentaren, auch absichtlich Baumstämme quergelegt oder sogar auch Fallen oder ähnliches gebaut werden.

Ich bike auch seit 20 Jahren im Schwarzwald. Echte konflikte habe ich schon lange keine mehr gehabt. Aber es nervt, wenn man immer in der "illegalen" Position gegenüber den Wandern ist. Ich habe keine Lust mehr aus "sie dürfen hier aber nicht fahren" und sonstige Bemerkungen, die mir einfach den Spass verderben. Ich bin, mit gut 40 Jahren, freundlich, rücksichtsvoll usw. Trotzdem bin ich schon auf Trails umgekehrt weil eine Wandergruppe voraus war und ich einfach keine Lust hatte diese zu passieren und mir dumme Kommentare anzuhören, die mir für die nächste halbe Stunde den Bikespass versauen.

ciao heiko


----------



## greatwhite (20. August 2013)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Echte konflikte habe ich schon lange keine mehr gehabt. Aber es nervt, wenn man immer in der "illegalen" Position gegenüber den Wandern ist. Ich habe keine Lust mehr aus "sie dürfen hier aber nicht fahren" und sonstige Bemerkungen, die mir einfach den Spass verderben. Ich bin, mit gut 40 Jahren, freundlich, rücksichtsvoll usw. Trotzdem bin ich schon auf Trails umgekehrt weil eine Wandergruppe voraus war und ich einfach keine Lust hatte diese zu passieren und mir dumme Kommentare anzuhören, die mir für die nächste halbe Stunde den Bikespass versauen.
> 
> ciao heiko


 
Das ist doch genau der Punkt wieso m.M.n. die Regel  ein Problem ist. Es reicht doch schon wenn der Wandersmann Kenntnis von der 2m-Regel hat, damit  er einen anmacht. Ich muss nicht wirklich stören oder zu schnell vorbeifahren. Alleine meine Anwesenheit auf dem Pfad juckt ihn, weil er  weiß, dass ich da eigentlich nichts verloren hab. 
Nach meiner Erfahrung gibt es aber diese Komplikationen nur dann, wenn es sich um eine Gruppe Wanderer handelt. Mit einzelnen Wanderern habe ich zum Glück solche Erfahrungen noch nicht  machen müssen.
Dass immer wieder gezielt Äste quer liegen nehme ich schon nichtmehr war so oft ist dies der Fall.


----------



## terraesp (20. August 2013)

Wenn es so ist:
*"Diese Meinung ist, neben Politik, Wanderverbänden etc. unser grösstes Problem bei der Kampagne. "*
dann scheint diese Meinung doch recht verbreitet zu sein und sollte vielleicht ernst genommen werden.
Meine  Hauptsorge ist allerdings:
dass wir "*von den verbleibenden Pfaden werden wir dann wohl irgendwann in "Bike Park" genannte Reservate oder auf einige wenige "Singletrail" -Strecken abgeschoben werden."*

Es gibt ja schon Meldungen, dass 10 % der Pfade freigegeben werden sollen. Na toll. Wenn man sich dann auf dem Rest bewegt, wird es wohl erst recht ungemütlich werden. 
*Davon kann im Moment gar keine Rede sein*. 
"Und natürlich hängt die eigene Erfahrung auch stark mit der Heimregion zusammen."
Stimmt.
Mein Hauptrevier ist das Schauinsland- und Belchengebiet.
Natürlich meide ich an sonnigen Sonn- und Feiertage Waldparkplätze und deren 3 km Umkreis.
Die eigene Erfahrung hängt auch allerdings mit dem eigenen Verhalten und nicht unwesentlich dem Verhalten anderer Biker zusammen.


Von einem *"sie dürfen hier aber nicht fahren"* lass ich mir jedenfalls den Bikespass nicht verderben. Jeder mag seine eigene schlechte Laune im Wald vor sich hertragen. Von solchen Leuten habe ich mich nach einem freundliche Gruß binnen weniger Sekunden hektometerweit entfernt


----------



## ciao heiko (20. August 2013)

terraesp schrieb:


> Meine  Hauptsorge ist allerdings:
> dass wir "*von den verbleibenden Pfaden werden wir dann wohl irgendwann in "Bike Park" genannte Reservate oder auf einige wenige "Singletrail" -Strecken abgeschoben werden."*



Diese Sorge entspricht genau.....................................der aktuellen Rechtlage. Die kannst du jetzt gut finden und weiter verteidigen, oder dich dagegen wehren. 
Zu sagen ich kümmere mich nicht darum und mache weiter wie bisher wird über kurz oder lang ins Auge gehen. Der faule Kompromiss des Schwarzwaldtourismus, die technische Weiterentwicklung (die ich selbst skeptisch betrachte), die Ahnungslosigkeit der Abgeordneten die nicht wirklich verstehen was MTB fahren bedeutet. Forstwirtschaft, Versicherungsproblematik, Haftungsproblematik usw. Der Trend läuft gegen uns. Nur als Bsp. früher sind wir mit frisierten Mofas ohne Kennzeichen gefahren und haben uns auch nicht um das Recht gekümmert. Heute ist das kaum mehr vorstellbar.

Ich kann die Argumente die du bringst durchaus verstehen. Fahre ich doch selbst jahrelang so. Aber ich denke es ist an der Zeit aktiv zu werden, wollen wir nicht an den Rand gedrängt werden. Und das, wo wir eine der grössten Nutzergruppen im Wald sind.

Natürlich machen wir uns Gedanken ob wir damit bei den Bikern durchdringen. Aber da hilft halt nur schreiben, reden, argumentieren und hoffen das die eigenen Argumente ankommen.

Ich finde es durchaus gut, das du auch immer wieder eine andere Meinung ins Spiel bringst. Am Ende hoffe ich aber dich überzeugen zu können und das du bei uns mitziehst. Denn:

Wir brauchen dich. Ja ganz genau auch dich. Wir möchten nicht zwischen verschiedene Biker Gruppen polarisieren. Am Ende ist es die Liebe zu unserem Sport die uns zusammenbringt.


ciao heiko


----------



## Zep2008 (21. August 2013)

Hallo Heiko,

Es bringt nichts die 2m Regel abzuschaffen.
Danach werden die netten Sachen einzeln gesperrt.
Du glaubst doch selber nicht das dem Forst und den ganzen Waldbesitzern danach nichts mehr einfällt.
Wie jetzt schon praktiziert, aus Trails werden breite Rückegassen oder die "Wanderwege" werden zugeworfen, nicht weil dem SW die Wegepfleger wegstreben sondern weil sie der Forst nicht will, wegen der Sicherungspflicht.

Wenn ihr wirklich was bewegen wollt müsst ihr euch um die Verkehrssicherungspflicht des Waldbesitzers kümmern.
Solange wir Recht bekommen wenn wir in einem Zaun fahren wollen die nix von uns wissen.


----------



## ciao heiko (21. August 2013)

Hallo Zep,

die Verkehrsichrungspflicht des Waldbesitzers unterscheidet sich in 2 Bereiche. 

Waldtypische Gefahren (Wegbeschafftenheit, Stufen, Steine): Dafür haftet er in keinem Fall. Dies ist höchstrichterlich entschieden worden. Leider ist es noch nicht bei allen Waldbesitzern agekommen.

Wald atypische Gefahren (Unmarkierte Zäune, schlecht gesicherte Hozstapel) Dafür haftet derjenige der diese errichtet hat. Und das ist unabhängig von der Wegbreite. In wie fern z.B. bei dem Unfall mit einem unmarkierten Weidedraht wir das als gerecht empfinden, das muss man im Einzelfall klären. Aber ein unmarkierter Weidedraht stellt nicht nur für Radfahrer eine grosse Gefahr dar und ist vom Waldbesitzer so leicht zu vermeiden in dem er daran ein paar Flatterbänder bindet. Wir haben hier bei uns auch Waldbesitzer die sich prinzipiell weigern, bei Holzarbeiten Warnschilder aufzustellen, weil das "Ihr" Wald ist. Das ist in höchstem Mase unvernünftig und wenn ein Unfall passiert, egal ob mit Wandrer, Jogger oder Biker, dann ist der Waldbesitzer dran. 

Also ist die angebliche verschärfte Haftungsproblematik der Waldbesitzer ist ein Märchen, das uns leider immer wieder erzählt wird. Im Gegenteil, fällt die 2m Regelung, dann haftet der Waldbesitzer eher weniger, weil wir dort offiziell selbstverantworlich unterwegs sind. 

http://www.dimb.de/images/stories/p...des_BGH_vom_02.10.2012_-_Az._VI_ZR_311_11.pdf

Ob in Kürze überall Verbotschilder hängen ist fraglich. Denn wenn die 2m Regelung fällt, dann können Weg-Verbote nur begründet verhängt werden. Die DIMB ist da schon rechtlich hinterher, wenn ein Weg unbegründet gesperrt wird und klagt ggf. dagegen!

Damit ist der Aufwand für Einzelsperrungen für die Gemeinden immens. Sie werden in der Realität weniger vorkommen als befürchtet. Sicherlich wird es eine "heise Phase" nach dem Ende der 2m Regel geben, aber bis in 1-2 Jahren danach hat sich das normalisiert.


----------



## Zep2008 (21. August 2013)

Heiko ich gebe dir in einigen Punkten Recht, es intressiert aber den Grundbesitzer nicht im geringsten.
Dann wird der schmale Pfad eben auf eine breite Forststraße verlegt.
Ich habe fast täglich beruflich mit dem Forst, Land BW, vielen privaten Waldbesizern zu tun, ich weiß genau deren Standpunkt und ihre Argumente, ob sie nun zutreffen oder nicht.

Stefan


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (22. August 2013)

terraesp schrieb:


> Leute, fahrt auf euren Pfaden, seid freundlich und rücksichtvoll zu den wenigen Wanderern und hört mit der ganzen "Legalize" Kampagne auf.
> Wie das legalisieren konkret aussieht, kann ich sein eingen Jahren beobachten: Schöne schmale Pfade werden durch Forstmaschinen auf 2 m verbreitert. Siehe Photo.
> 
> Und von den verbleibenden Pfaden werden wir dann wohl irgendwann in "Bike Park" genannte Reservate oder auf einige wenige "Singletrail" -Strecken abgeschoben werden. Darauf kann ich verzichten. Ich Bike seit mehr als 20 Jahren und mich hat die 2m Regel noch nie behindert.



Lustige Idee, dass man durch nicht- Handeln den Fortgang der Welt aufhalten kann.
Klar hindert das Fahrverbot keine Sau daran da zu biken wo es Sinn ergibt. Aber: Die 2mRegelung kriminalisiert tausende Freizeitsportler und verschärft genau das Problem zu dessen Lösung die Wanderverbände die Regelung gefordert haben: Die angebliche Konfliktträchtigkeit schmaler Wege. Deshalb muß die Regelung weg.
Das Märchen von der Legalisierung von Trails durch Verbreiterung glaube ich nicht, auch nicht wenns Waldbesitzer erzählen.
Etwas anderes stimmt:
Der Schwarzwaldverein hätte vor 20 Jahren mal einen Blick auf seine Altersstruktur werfen können und noch einen auf die vielen potentiellen jungen bikenden Neumitglieder die das Wegenetz mit erhalten - weil sie es brauchen.
Stattdessen der Rausschmiß qua Gesetz und der Verfall des Wegenetzes mangels aktiver Mitglieder.
Machen wir uns nix vor:
Die Legalisierung ist noch nicht mal die halbe Miete, der Erhalt des Wegenetzes ist die eigentliche Arbeit.


----------



## ciao heiko (23. August 2013)

Heute eine sehr guter Beitrag zum Schwarzwaldverein und seiner aktuellen Ausgabe der Mitgliederzeitschrift im Hauptthread
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10881421&postcount=531

Bitte die Diskussion dort weiterführen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=626462&page=22

ciao heiko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redshred (25. August 2013)

Petition gegen die 2m Regel:

https://www.openpetition.de/petition/online/streichung-der2-meter-regel-einschl-entspr-bussgeldbestimmung-im-waldgesetz-baden-wuerttemberg








.


----------



## ciao heiko (25. August 2013)

Redshred schrieb:


> Petition gegen die 2m Regel:
> 
> https://www.openpetition.de/petition/online/streichung-der2-meter-regel-einschl-entspr-bussgeldbestimmung-im-waldgesetz-baden-wuerttemberg




Hallo Redshred,

heute Nacht haben wir noch dran gebastelt. In Kürze kommt der offizielle Aufruf. Und trotzdem schon 2500 Stimmen bevor es überhaupt losgeht....

Da ist Potential drin. 

ciao heiko


----------



## Redshred (25. August 2013)

zumindest hat sich der BRV gerade gemeldet und die PK angekündigt

Danke für Eure Arbeit bis zur Eurobike


----------



## HelmutK (26. August 2013)

Redshred schrieb:


> zumindest hat sich der BRV gerade gemeldet und die PK angekündigt



Mehr zur PK auf Seite 5:

http://www.eurobike-show.de/eb-wAssets/daten/pressetermine/pdf/EB13_pressetermine.pdf


----------



## axisofjustice (26. August 2013)

greatwhite schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so. Stress gibtâs hÃ¶chstens mal auf normalen Wegen mit Hundebesitzern die mit dem Tierchen nicht klarkommen.
> Interesse am Fortbestand der Regelung haben bei uns in der Gegend doch eher die WaidmÃ¤nner, die um ihre SchieÃstÃ¤nde gern Ruhe haben. Das sind hier oft Zeitgenossen mit gewissen Kontakten in die Kommunalpolitik und zum Forst.



Keine GrÃ¤ben ziehen! Von mehreren JÃ¤gern kamen bereits unterstÃ¼tzende Worte. Ich kann mich noch gut an das Argument eines JÃ¤gers erinnern, das Wild interessiere es einen Sch*iÃdreck, ob da nun ein Biker oder eine Familie den Trail entlangkÃ¤me. Das wÃ¼rde sich sogar in aller Seelenruhe neben einem Harvester vergnÃ¼gen, wenn der auf seinem Weg bliebe - es habe sich an die Schneisen gewÃ¶hnt und hÃ¤tte ausschlieÃlich mit im Unterholz kreischenden Kindern oder Hunden zu kÃ¤mpfen.

Mit diesem Argument habe ich dann auch gestern noch auf das erste Gegenargument der Petition geantwortet. Zurzeit hat es die hÃ¶chste Gewichtung, yeah!


----------



## terraesp (3. September 2013)

wollte ein Bild einstellen, geht leider nicht


----------



## Magico80 (3. September 2013)

Das ist u.a. der Grund warum ich aus BaWü weg gezogen bin. Die dort eineimische altdeutsche StockimAr*ch-Mentalität ist mir so was von auf den Sack gegangen. In Bayern ist das fast noch schlimmer, Schwarzwald auch seeehr übel.
Die Schwaben und Bayern mit ihren tollen Vereinen, die immer älter werden und kaum noch Nachwuchs herschaffen können. Wie auch wenn man alles "Junge" ausgrenzen will und das auf Traditionen gründet. 

Das Problem an den ganzen Actionsport Bereichen ist einfach die fehlende Lobby und Kontakte zu der Politikebene, die ja gerne mal Bürgernähe vermissen lässt. Egal ob das Kitesurfen ist, Skaten, Longboarden, MTB, Rennrad, Snowboard usw. Alles nur Wilde und wird erst mal am liebsten verboten...ist alles Schlecht. Ich kann oft gar nicht so viel fressen wie ich kotzen könnte wenn ich so manch Begründungen anhöre. Und erst recht wenn ich so was lese: http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...nen.6eeaf892-aa42-464b-94bc-832eb995e13f.html Dummer Jungenstreiche? Nee, mit Sicherheit lässt sich so was perfides nur ein *'...#* einfallen.

Auch beim kitesurfen haben wir oft das Problem, daß aus Gründen von "Naturschutz" ein Spot geschlossen wird, an dann aber beobachten kann, daß Sportboote in den bereichen Vollgas ballern können. Wtf?

Fazit: Ich unterstütze die Petition


----------



## client (4. September 2013)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Hallo Zep, ...........
> 
> Ob in Kürze überall Verbotschilder hängen ist fraglich. Denn wenn die 2m Regelung fällt, dann können Weg-Verbote nur begründet verhängt werden. Die DIMB ist da schon rechtlich hinterher, wenn ein Weg unbegründet gesperrt wird und klagt ggf. dagegen!
> 
> Damit ist der Aufwand für Einzelsperrungen für die Gemeinden immens. Sie werden in der Realität weniger vorkommen als befürchtet. Sicherlich wird es eine "heise Phase" nach dem Ende der 2m Regel geben, aber bis in 1-2 Jahren danach hat sich das normalisiert.



Grundsätzlich unterstütze ich Eure Bemühungen, auch mit meiner Unterschrift.
Aber selbst wenn die 2m Regel entfällt, es wird das grundsätzliche Bestreben der Wander, Jäger- und Forstlobby, uns Biker aus den Wald zu verbannen, nicht verhindern.

Ich habe das Theater viele Jahre an der Isar zwischen München und den Alpen erlebt.
Nachdem ich mich von dort zurückgezogen habe, und primär das Training im weitläufigen Bereich zwischen dem Münchner Osten und Ebersberg betreibe -wobei ich dort nur sehr selten biker oder gar Wanderer treffe- habe ich mich auch in meiner "neuen" Bikeregion damit abfinden müssen, dass schmale Wege komplett zerstört werden (auch ohne Baumernteeinsätze) oder das plötzlich fein säuberlich zerlegte Baumstümpfe, riesige Haufen von Ästen und dergleichen auf tolle, schmale Waldwege verbracht werden, wenn dort MTB Spuren hinterlassen wurden (keine Bremsspuren).


Bestehende Gesetze zu gunsten unserer Bedürfnisse zu verändern ist wichtig, noch wichtiger ist aber die dringend notwendige Verbesserung unseres Ansehens in der Öffentlichkeit voran zutreiben.
Und dazu reicht bei weitem nicht der freundlicher Gruß im Wald oder das Anhalten bei Begegnungen mit Wandersleuten.
Wir brauchen eine sehr breite Öffentlichkeit, die dauerhaft hinter uns Radsportlern steht. Und das erreichen wir nur dann, wenn wir alle Medien dazu massiv nutzen; und zwar über einen längeren Zeitraum.

Wer sich in einer Mediengesellschaft kein positives Image zulegt, der wird es schwer haben, seine Interessen als Gruppe durchzusetzen.

"Fährst Du schon Bike oder gehst Du noch"


----------



## Magico80 (4. September 2013)

Ich denke daß auch mehr Presse das leider auch nicht ändern kann. Gerade in so "alteingessenen" Gegenden. Ist halt auch typisch Deutsch. Und einen Artikel in der Tagespresse werden diejenigen auch nicht lesen. ist doch überall das selbe, selbst mit den Radweg/Straßen Konflikten. 

Mehr Presse heisst meist auch mehr Zulauf zum Sport und das ist eher kontraproduktiv da mit der Gesamtanzahl auch die unsozialen User steigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redshred (29. September 2013)

Macht mit :

    Unterzeichne die Online-Petiton https://www.openpetition.de/petition/online/streichung-der2-meter-regel-einschl-entspr-bussgeldbestimmung-im-waldgesetz-baden-wuerttemberg
    Informiere Deine Freunde über diese Seite
    MTB-News.de Forum http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10982902#post10982902
    Facebook Artikel liken und teilen https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails
    Schreibe Deinen Landtagsabgeordneten auf Abgeordnetenwatch
    Sammle Unterschriften https://www.openpetition.de/pdf/unt...ldbestimmung-im-waldgesetz-baden-wuerttemberg
    Mail mit Deinen Ideen an " [email protected]"


Übrigens unser Landtagsabgeordneter Pix Freiburg: http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/reinhold_pix-597-44460.html



.


----------



## ciao heiko (30. September 2013)

Magico80 schrieb:


> Ich denke daß auch mehr Presse das leider auch nicht ändern kann.



Heute schon gelesen?

http://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten....rer.eb6c3a75-1b4f-4360-9082-410a5972fab9.html

Da dürft ihr die Presse auch mal loben.

ciao heiko


----------



## awagner811 (30. September 2013)

Hi zusammen, wir haben hier in Schonach anlässlich des Schwarzwald Bike-Marathons in Furtwangen eine kleine Aktion gefahren und ohne Anstrengung 500 Unterschriften gesammelt. Einfach die Listen auf die Tische gelegt, gewartet bis sie voll waren und dann gegen leere ausgetauscht. Zack, zack, 50 Listen voll. Ein paar Rückfragen wollten auch beantwortet werden, aber bei den meisten hieß es: "Ach ja, hab ich schon gehört, aber noch nicht unterschrieben, gib her." Danach haben wir das Ganze dann an die Presse gegeben und der Südkurier hat's sogar als Aufhänger genommen. Nachahmer gesucht!


----------



## Redshred (1. Oktober 2013)

Hallo die Biker des Mittwochs Treff  der RIG Freiburg  sind Dabei






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Redshred (1. Oktober 2013)

Es werden noch Flyer Verteiler in Neustadt gesucht    bitte melden


----------



## Redshred (8. Oktober 2013)

Jetzt auf Fudder.de


Fudder ist das junge online Portal der badischen Zeitung.


http://fudder.de/artikel/2013/10/08...nbiker-fordern-abschaffung-der-2-meter-regel/

Kommentieren bei Fudder  erwünscht, aber wie immer mit Fakten und Studien


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldgeist (8. Oktober 2013)

Das ist wohl das Hauptproblem, sowohl bei Wanderer als auch bei Mountainbiker:

"Seyl vom Schwarzwaldverein: âDer Ã¼berwiegende Teil der Begegnungen lÃ¤uft unproblematisch und auch freundlich ab", sagt er. "Die Grenze verlÃ¤uft eben auch nicht zwischen Wanderer und Mountainbiker, sondern zwischen* RÃ¼pel und verantwortungsvollem Mitmensch*.â" Dabei kommt es wohl nicht auf die Breite eines Weges an. 

Dieses Zitat passt auch auf Radler und FuÃgÃ¤nger in der Stadt oder Autofahrer untereinander.


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (8. Oktober 2013)

Waldgeist schrieb:


> Dabei kommt es wohl nicht auf die Breite eines Weges an.
> 
> Dieses Zitat passt auch auf Radler und Fußgänger in der Stadt oder Autofahrer untereinander.



Jein,
im Wald sind die Beteiligten auf gegebener Infrastruktur unterwegs.
Beim Strassenverkehr sollte durch gute Planung die zur Verfügung stehende Fläche so aufgeteilt werden, dass die Verkehrsabläufe für alle Beteiligten sicher und möglichst komfortabel sind, mit dem klaren Vorrang der Sicherheit. Und z.B. nicht erst Rad und Fußverkehr zwischen geparkten Autos und Hauswand zusammengeschoben werden um dann die Rücksichtnahmekarte zu ziehen.
Allgemein natürlich richtig, mit etwas Verständnis für die Bedürfnisse des anderen läufts einfach besser und friedlicher.
Wenn man die Diskussionsbeiträge zu den verschiedenen Veröffentlichungen zu unserer Kampagne liest, wird man den Eindruck nicht los, dass einige der Anhänger der gesetzlichen Regelung auf Krawall gebürstet sind. Im Internet, im Strassenverkehr und im Wald.


----------



## Redshred (9. Oktober 2013)

Morgen 20:15 im SWR "zur Sache BW"

Kleinkrieg auf dem Waldweg - Mountainbiker gegen Wanderer

Die Mountainbiker wollen jetzt auch auf Waldwegen fahren dürfen, die weniger als zwei Meter breit sind.


Der Titel läst ja schon mal Schlimmes ahnen 

http://www.swr.de/zur-sache-baden-w...54/nid=3477354/did=11976368/httmi6/index.html


----------



## cab (19. Oktober 2013)

Heute gibt es auf dem Rosskopf eine Unterschriften-Sammel-Aktion, organisiert vom lokalen ADFC, DIMB, Mountainbike-Freiburg...

Wem also das schöne Wetter alleine noch nicht ausreicht, spätestens das sollte Motivation genug sein, hoch zu fahren bzw. zu laufen  





natürlich geht auch weiterhin direkt hier:
https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...ldbestimmung-im-waldgesetz-baden-wuerttemberg

schöne Grüße


----------



## Redshred (20. Oktober 2013)

Ein großer Erfolg war die Unterschriften Sammelaktion auf dem Rosskopf der Freiburger MTB Vereine. Es konnten *116 Unterschriften für die Petition der DIMB* Gegen die 2 Meter Regelung gesammelt werden. Etwa 65 Unterschriften hatten Biker schon Online geleistet!
Danke an
alle BIKER die auf dem Rossi waren
ADFC Freiburg
RIG Freiburg
MTB Freiburg
DIMB






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Redshred (25. Oktober 2013)

http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...n-schwere-Bank-am-Uhufelsen;art372530,6400818

Gemeinsamer Arbeitseinsatz von Schwarzwaldverein und Bikern

Am vergangenen Wochenende unterstÃ¼tzte die Mountainbike Gruppe âKÃ¤ggi Frettyâ die Ortsgruppe Hornberg des Schwarzwaldvereins bei einem Arbeitseinsatz am Uhu Felsen oberhalb der Schlossschanze. Dabei wurden die anstehenden Arbeiten wie Wegpflege, BÃ¤nke aufbauen und einen neuen Uhu aufstellen gemeinsam durchgefÃ¼hrt. Auch der stÃ¤dtische Bauhof unterstÃ¼tzte die Aktion.

Zum Abschluss des erfolgreichen Arbeitseinsatzes gab es vom Schwarzwaldverein Hornberg ein zÃ¼nftiges Vesper aus heimischen Produkten. Man war sich einig, dass die Zusammenarbeit gut funktioniert und viel SpaÃ gemacht hat und man auch in Zukunft miteinander arbeiten will.

Die Aktion zeigt eindrucksvoll, dass das Miteinander von Wanderern und Bikern nicht nur auf Wunschdenken beruht und dass man auf lokaler Ebene teilweise schon weiter ist, als auf Landesebene.

*Angewandte Trailpflege*


----------



## Tilman (29. Oktober 2013)

Ganz in der Nähe von Karlsruhe (13.11. Stutensee).....

https://www.baden-wuerttemberg.de/de/regierung/der-wandel-kommt-an/die-landesregierung-vor-ort/


----------



## Redshred (5. November 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails


[size=+4]50.000 sind geschafft![/size]

Wir haben mehr als 50.000 Unterschriften fÃ¼r die Petition zur Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel in Baden-WÃ¼rttemberg! Damit haben wir dieses Zwischenziel bereits 19 Tage vor Ablauf der Frist erreicht.

War damit zu rechnen? Nein. Es gab einige Stimmen, dass wir das niemals schaffen werden. Erstens wÃ¼rden wir die Biker nicht mobilisiert bekommen. Und zweitens wÃ¼rden wird die Regel niemals abgeschafft bekommen. SchlieÃlich sind Biker als schlecht organisierte Individual-Sportler bekannt, die sich nur ungern Vereinen oder VerbÃ¤nden anschlieÃen: sie haben halt keine Lobby, oder? Pech! Zudem existiert die Regel bereits seit 18 Jahren, die meisten haben sich damit arrangiert.

Und so hÃ¶rte man zu Anfang der Petition auch ab und zu Kommentare wie diesen: "Die 2-Meter-Regel? Gibt's die noch? Ach! Ist aber doch eigentlich auch egal, oder?! Fahrt doch einfach wo ihr wollt! Wenn man rÃ¼cksichtvoll fÃ¤hrt und zu anderen Waldnutzern freundlich ist, gibt es eh keine Probleme." und "Mit Eurer Kampagne weckt Ihr doch nur schlafende Hunde!â.

Aus unserer Sicht kann man das eine tun, ohne das andere zu lassen. Dass es in der Praxis kaum Probleme gibt, ist noch lange kein Grund, eine unverhÃ¤ltnismÃ¤Ãige Regel zu akzeptieren. Denn nur weil bisher viele diese abstruse Regel akzeptiert haben, konnte sie sich Ã¼ber 18 Jahren halten.

Das Ã¤ndert sich aber gerade! Mehr als 50.000 Unterschriften fÃ¼r die Petition sind nur ein Beispiel dafÃ¼r. Die Argumente fÃ¼r die 2-Meter-Regel sind weitgehend entkrÃ¤ftet worden, die Presse hat das Thema aufgegriffen und behandelt es weitgehend fair und ausgewogen, die Haltung einiger VerbÃ¤nde ist bereits offener und die Biker engagieren sich so stark wie noch nie und zwar nicht nur digital, sondern auch lokal.

Wir haben - alle zusammen - also nicht nur schlafende Hunde geweckt, sondern auch ein neues Bewusstsein und Engagement unter den Bikern.

Mit dem RÃ¼ckenwind von mehr als 50.000 Stimmen und mit diesem Engagement kÃ¶nnen wir auch das eigentliche Ziel erreichen: eine moderne Regelung, die auf ein rÃ¼cksichtsvolles Miteinander statt auf pauschale Verbote setzt und damit die Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel!

Lasst uns dafÃ¼r weiter kÃ¤mpfen!

Bis zum Ablauf der Petition in 19 Tagen: denn jede Stimme mehr ist besser. Und die aus Baden-WÃ¼rttemberg - derzeit knapp 30.000 - zÃ¤hlen doppelt.

Aber auch Ã¼ber die Petition hinaus: mit deren Ablauf und Abgabe an den Landtag ist schlieÃlich noch nicht alles gelaufen. Statt danach passiv die politische Entscheidung abzuwarten, werden wir weiter Meinungsbildung betreiben, weiter unsere Argumente vorbringen und weiter den Dialog mit allen Beteiligten suchen und fÃ¼hren.

Werbt jetzt weiter fÃ¼r die Petition und nutzt die Argumente, die zum Beispiel hier aufgefÃ¼hrt sind, um auch die Biker und Nicht-Biker zu Ã¼berzeugen, die bisher noch nicht unterschrieben haben:
http://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/weg-mit-2m-regel-in-bawue/644-2-meter-regel-faq


*Zur Petition geht es Ã¼brigens hier lang:
https://www.openpetition.de/petition/online/streichung-der2-meter-regel-einschl-entspr-bussgeldbestimmung-im-waldgesetz-baden-wuerttemberg*




.


----------



## terraesp (9. November 2013)

Redshred schrieb:


> [size=+1]50.000 sind geschafft![/size]
> 
> Wir haben mehr als 50.000 Unterschriften fÃ¼r die Petition zur Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel in Baden-WÃ¼rttemberg! Damit haben wir dieses Zwischenziel bereits 19 Tage vor Ablauf der Frist erreicht.



na und:

ich zitiere:[size=+2]
"Wird eine Petition innerhalb von 4 Wochen  nach Eingang von 50.000 oder mehr Personen unterstÃ¼tzt, wird Ã¼ber sie im Regelfall im Petitionsausschuss Ã¶ffentlich beraten. Der Petent wird zu dieser Beratung eingeladen und erhÃ¤lt Rederecht."[/size]

Gut, dann haben wir Rederecht und es wird Ã¶ffentlich beraten. 
Wer sagt denn daÃ damit die 2 m Regel abgeschafft werden wird?

Ich bin derjenige, der sagt, daÃ schlafende Hunde geweckt werden und vielleicht wird nun der eine oder andere Flowtrail genehmigt werden.

Das heiÃt doch nur, daÃ wir dann irgendwann in Bikereservate abgeschoben werden.

Was glaubt ihr denn, wie schnell der Schwarzwaldverein, sagen wir mal das vierfache an Stimmen zusammenbekommen wÃ¼rde, dafÃ¼r, daÃ wir Biker von den Pfaden verbannt bleiben?



> Zudem existiert die Regel bereits seit 18 Jahren, die meisten haben sich damit arrangiert.



Ja, das stimmt so, und es gab Ã¼berhaupt keinen Handlungsbedarf, das ganze so in die Ãffentlichkeit zu zerren.

Ich bin auch Mitglied der DIMB, und keiner hat uns vorher gefragt, ob wir diese Kampagne fÃ¼r sinnvoll halten wÃ¼rden. 
Sie wurde einfach losgtreten und jetzt bin ich mal gespannt welche Auswirkungen auf uns zukommen werden.



> Und so hÃ¶rte man zu Anfang der Petition auch ab und zu Kommentare wie diesen: "Die 2-Meter-Regel? Gibt's die noch? Ach! Ist aber doch eigentlich auch egal, oder?! Fahrt doch einfach wo ihr wollt! Wenn man rÃ¼cksichtvoll fÃ¤hrt und zu anderen Waldnutzern freundlich ist, gibt es eh keine Probleme." und "Mit Eurer Kampagne weckt Ihr doch nur schlafende Hunde!â.


Volle Zustimmung.
In der neuen Bike wir das Thema ja nuch auch breitgetreten.
Da werden dann Trailparks (Stromberg) als groÃe Errungenschaft dargestellt.
Ja will ich denn 200 km mit dem Auto anfahren, um dann in irgendeinem Reservat herumzuhoppeln?

FÃ¼r mich war Biken in den letzten 20 Jahren eine Leidenschaft, die ich von der HaustÃ¼re aus betreiben konnte. Ich brauch keine SprÃ¼nge, keine Northshores, keine gebauten Anlieger um das Biken zu genieÃen. Ich will auch vorher keine Protektoren oder sonstige RÃ¼stungen anlegen mÃ¼ssen, um mich in der Natur zu bewegen. Ein Helm sollte reichen.
Ich brauche das, was was sich mir in naher Umgebung anbietet, muÃ weder bauen, noch mit der Schaufel ausrÃ¼cken



> Denn nur weil bisher viele diese abstruse Regel akzeptiert haben, konnte sie sich Ã¼ber 18 Jahren halten.



Weil keiner sie kannte und keiner sich daran stÃ¶rte, auÃer an einem sonnigen Sonntagnachmittag 500 m von einem sogenannnten Wanderparkplatz entfernt. 
Dank der Kampagne kennt sie nun fast jeder Wanderer, und entsprechend wird man nun auch angepflaumt 
Danke dafÃ¼r.

Ach ja und nochwas, 
in dem Forum zu diesem Artikel kann man nachlesen, woher der Wind nun schon weht:

http://blog.zeit.de/fahrrad/2013/10/07/mountainbiker-brauchen-keine-waldautobahn/


----------



## ciao heiko (10. November 2013)

terraesp schrieb:


> Das heißt doch nur, daß wir dann irgendwann in Bikereservate abgeschoben werden.



Die Bikereservate hat der Schwarzwaldtourismus mit seinem 10 % Kompromiss im Sinn. Damit kam das Thema zuerst in die Presse, nicht erst durch uns!!
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/touristik-will-schmale-pfade-fuer-mountainbiker-oeffnen
Dies war ein Grund warum wir aktiv werden mussten.



terraesp schrieb:


> Was glaubt ihr denn, wie schnell der Schwarzwaldverein, sagen wir mal das vierfache an Stimmen zusammenbekommen würde, dafür, daß wir Biker von den Pfaden verbannt bleiben?



Warum äusert sich der Schwarzwaldverein dann so moderat?
http://fudder.de/artikel/2013/10/08...nbiker-fordern-abschaffung-der-2-meter-regel/
http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...ler.6c1b657d-9376-4013-afae-1c086ac50ea5.html

Vieleicht auch weil Biker etwas anbieten können?
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...n-schwere-Bank-am-Uhufelsen;art372530,6400818



terraesp schrieb:


> Ja, das stimmt so, und es gab überhaupt keinen Handlungsbedarf, das ganze so in die Öffentlichkeit zu zerren.


Neben den 10% des Tourismus gab es auch schon zuvor eine Anfrage an den Landtag die das Thema auf den Tisch gebracht hat und die auch nicht von uns war.
http://www.dimb.de/images/stories/p...nahme_Landwirtschaftsministerium_24072013.pdf



terraesp schrieb:


> Ich bin auch Mitglied der DIMB, und keiner hat uns vorher gefragt, ob wir diese Kampagne für sinnvoll halten würden.
> Sie wurde einfach losgtreten und jetzt bin ich mal gespannt welche Auswirkungen auf uns zukommen werden.



Laut Satzung ist eine wesentliche Aufgabe der DIMB
"(2) Zweck des Vereins ist die Förderung des Breiten- und des Rennsports mit dem Mountainbike, *die Förderung der Öffnung aller Wege (einschließlich Pfade)* unter Berücksichtigung der Natur- und Sozialverträglichkeit, die Jugendförderung sowie die Förderung des Umwelt- und Landschaftsschutzes"
http://www.dimb.de/ueber-uns/satzung

In der DIMB wurde das Für uns Wieder lange abgewogen. In diesem Thread wurde schon lange darüber diskutiert.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=626462



terraesp schrieb:


> Dank der Kampagne kennt sie nun fast jeder Wanderer, und entsprechend wird man nun auch angepflaumt
> Danke dafür.



Das war ein Risiko, das man eingehen musste. Aber nur weil *Du* mit der Regelung keine Probleme hattest, heist das leider nicht, das andere MTBler keine Problem damit haben.

Ich denke hier insbesondere an Jugendtrainer, Tourguides (auch private oder im Verein). Auch ein Bußgeldbescheid eines normalen Tourenradlers ist aufgetaucht.
Hier ein paar FAQs
http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/weg-mit-2m-regel-in-bawue/644-2-meter-regel-faq

Wenn ich sehe, wieviel Zuspruch wir mitlerweile erfahren.
http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/weg-mit-2m-regel-in-bawue/unterstuetzer

Wenn ich sehe wie moderat selbst die politischen Gegener argumentieren und Ihnen die Argumente ausgehen. Sie nur noch auf Zeit spielen und eben den 10% Kompromiss hervorheben.
http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/ope...wue/unterstuetzer/642-abgeordnetenwatch-liste

Wenn ich sehe wie sich die Berichterstattung in den Medien gedreht hat.
http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/ope...-bawue/unterstuetzer/645-bawue-medienberichte

Dann sehe ich uns auf dem richtigen Weg. Glaube mir, wir haben deine Bedenken wahrgenommen und sehen uns auch einem gewissen Erfolgsdruck ausgesetzt. Wäre schön wenn wir dich trotzdem auf unserem Weg mitnehmen könnten. 




terraesp schrieb:


> Für mich war Biken in den letzten 20 Jahren eine Leidenschaft, die ich von der Haustüre aus betreiben konnte. Ich brauch keine Sprünge, keine Northshores, keine gebauten Anlieger um das Biken zu genießen. Ich will auch vorher keine Protektoren oder sonstige Rüstungen anlegen müssen, um mich in der Natur zu bewegen. Ein Helm sollte reichen.



_Für mich war wandern in den letzten 20 Jahren eine Leidenschaft, die ich von der Haustüre aus betreiben konnte. Ich brauch keine Bike, keine Northshores, keine gebauten Anlieger um das wandern zu genießen. Ich will auch vorher keinen Helm oder sonstige Rüstungen anlegen müssen, um mich in der Natur zu bewegen. Ein Paar Schuhe sollten reichen._

Gegen diese "Besitzstandwahrung" engagiere ich mich gerade. Scheint länger zu gehen und weiter verbreitet zu sein als ich vermutet habe.

ciao heiko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (10. November 2013)

terraesp schrieb:


> Für mich war Biken in den letzten 20 Jahren eine Leidenschaft, die ich von der Haustüre aus betreiben konnte.



Man könnte diese Begründung dafür, nichts an der Regel zu ändern, auch egoistisch nennen. Oder bequem. 

Wenn wir mit der aktuellen Kampagne und den darauf folgenden Schritten nicht erfolgreich sein _sollten_, dann u.a. deshalb, weil manche Biker diese egoistische und bequeme Haltung immer noch vertreten. Allerdings gibt mir die aktuelle Stimmung und die vielen persönlichen Gespräche die Hoffnung, dass wir jetzt eine realistische Chance haben, die Regel durch eine Lösung analog Hessen zu ersetzen.

Zu unser aller Vorteil.


----------



## TTT (10. November 2013)

terraesp schrieb:


> Dank der Kampagne kennt sie nun fast jeder Wanderer, und entsprechend wird man nun auch angepflaumt
> Danke dafür.


Es gibt genug Gebiete, in denen das schon vorher der Fall war! Du erwartest wirklich, daß man Deine heile Welt bewahrt und viele Andere in die Röhre gucken?
Danke dafür!



terraesp schrieb:


> Ach ja und nochwas,
> in dem Forum zu diesem Artikel kann man nachlesen, woher der Wind nun schon weht:
> 
> http://blog.zeit.de/fahrrad/2013/10/07/mountainbiker-brauchen-keine-waldautobahn/


Du glaubst doch nicht, daß z.B. eine Frau Dorr durch diese Intitiative zum Leben erwacht ist oder? Das ist genau die Spezies, die uns das Leben schon Jahre schwer macht, dort wo sie auftritt. Frag mal z.B. in Kirchzarten nach.



ciao heiko schrieb:


> _Für mich war wandern in den letzten 20 Jahren eine Leidenschaft, die ich von der Haustüre aus betreiben konnte. Ich brauch keine Bike, keine Northshores, keine gebauten Anlieger um das wandern zu genießen. Ich will auch vorher keinen Helm oder sonstige Rüstungen anlegen müssen, um mich in der Natur zu bewegen. Ein Paar Schuhe sollten reichen._
> 
> Gegen diese "Besitzstandwahrung" engagiere ich mich gerade. Scheint länger zu gehen und weiter verbreitet zu sein als ich vermutet habe.
> 
> ciao heiko


Genau so ist es!


----------



## terraesp (10. November 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Man könnte diese Begründung dafür, nichts an der Regel zu ändern, auch egoistisch nennen. Oder bequem.
> 
> Wenn wir mit der aktuellen Kampagne und den darauf folgenden Schritten nicht erfolgreich sein _sollten_, dann u.a. deshalb, weil manche Biker diese egoistische und bequeme Haltung immer noch vertreten. .....



Was ist daran egositisch, wenn ich meinen Sport umweltvertäglich und ohne Anreise mit dem PKW ausüben will?

Ich versuche einfach mal einige andere Gesichtspunkte der momentanen Situation anzuführen, und dafür erwarte ich wenigstens, nicht in meinen charakterlichen Eigenschaften abgestuft zu werden.

Ich zitiere aus WIKIPEDIA: *Egoismus wird meistens abwertend als Synonym für rücksichtsloses Verhalten verwendet und als unanständig beurteilt.*
Allterdings gibt es aber auch den positiven Egoismus
Zitat:
*Positiver Egoismus:

Beim objektiven Ansatz werden die Folgen menschlichen Handelns bewertet, weil man davon ausgeht, dass die wahren Absichten menschlichen Tuns nur schwer oder gar nicht ermittelbar sind. Von positivem Egoismus spricht man daher, wenn die Folgen selbstbezogenen Denkens und Verhaltens objektiv einen allgemeinen Nutzen haben und Einzelnen nicht schaden.*
und dann noch den  ZITAT:
*Egoismus im weiteren Sinne:

Betrachtet man Egoismus im weitesten Sinne, wird und muss jedes menschliche Verhalten als egoistisch eingestuft werden, denn jedem bewussten Tun liegt eine individuelle Abwägung des Eigennutzens der Tat zugrunde. Somit kann im weitesten Sinne selbst altruistisches Verhalten dem Egoismusbegriff untergeordnet werden, denn der altruistisch Handelnde bewertet subjektiv sein Handeln als vorteilhaft.*


Wenn ich der Einzige bin, der entgegengesetzte Meinungen hat, dann sollte das ja für die Kampagne kein Problem sein.

Sollte ich aber nicht  zu einer winzig nur kleinen Minderheit gehören, dann sollte man sich  schon noch mal Gedanken machen.

Schöne Grüße an alle Diskutenten


----------



## ciao heiko (10. November 2013)

terraesp schrieb:


> *terraesp* 9.10.13: Dank der Kampagne kennt sie nun fast jeder Wanderer, und entsprechend wird man nun auch angepflaumt
> Danke dafür.





terraesp schrieb:


> *terraesp*28.8.13 : Von einem *"sie dürfen hier aber nicht fahren"* lass ich mir jedenfalls den *Bikespass nicht verderben*. Jeder mag seine eigene schlechte Laune im Wald vor sich hertragen. Von solchen Leuten habe ich mich nach einem freundliche Gruß binnen weniger Sekunden hektometerweit entfernt




Ohne Worte


----------



## terraesp (10. November 2013)

Lieber Heiko,

du bist ja was die 2 m Regel angeht sehr aktiv. Dafür hast Du meine Anerkennung.
Doch Du solltest es auch respektieren, wenn es Menschen gibt, die der Meinung sind, daß durch die Aktion die Gefahr besteht, daß es hinterher schlimmer kommen kann als vorher, und daß wir dann nur noch in *BikeParkReservaten* oder auf 10% aller Trails geduldet werden, wie es ja in dem von Dir zitierten Aktikel ausgesprochen wird.

http://www.badische-zeitung.de/touristik-will-schmale-pfade-fuer-mountainbiker-oeffnen
Darin heißt es u. a.
ZITAT:
*Touristik will schmale Pfade für Mountainbiker öffnen

Auf bis zu 850 Kilometer Singletrails soll das Fahren für Mountainbiker zunehmend erlaubt werden........  
98 Prozent der ausgewiesenen 8500 Kilometer MTB-Strecken verlaufen auf mehr als zwei Meter breiten Forstwegen 
*
In den Augen der Schwarzwaldtouristik wäre dann ja der Trailanteil von 170 km auf 850 km erhöht worden, also ein Anstieg von 500%
Die restlichen 7650 km wären dann weiterhin reine Forstautobahnen. 
Wenn ich die Berichte in den Medien und auch die Stellungnahmen der Politiker betrachte, bin ich mir recht sicher, daß es zu solch einer oder einer ähnlich gearteten "Lösung" kommen wird. Selbst wenn sie die Rate noch einmal verdoppeln würden auf 340 km wäre der Zustand schlechter als bis heute.

Und wenn man sich mal die Seite:

http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open...tenwatch-liste

anschaut, dann erkennt man, daß es von den befragten Politikern überwiegend ablehnende und nur drei zustimmende Beiträge bezeichenderweise aus der CDU gibt, die die Regel erstens selbst erlassen hat und natürlich jetzt in der Opposition sich gut auf die andere Seite stellen kann/muss.
Die vierte Zustimmung aus der SPD ist eher schwammig und lässt jede Interpretation zu:


> Sie dürfen versichert sein, dass ich mich im Rahmen meiner Möglichkeiten weiter *bemühen* werde, eine *Aufweichung* der 2-Meter-Regelung zu erreichen




Weiter im oben zitierten Artikel heiße es:

*Nur 19 Prozent der Wanderer fühlen sich demnach im Wald von Mountainbikern "etwas gestört", weniger als sieben Prozent "ziemlich oder sehr gestört". Bei den Mountainbikern fühlen sich nur 10 Prozent durch Wanderer gestört.
*
Das heißt, bei 10 Touren die ein jeder im Durchschnitt macht, wird man einmal angepflaumt, was man meiner Erfahrung nach durch Humor und Freundlichkeit abfangen kann.

Du schreibst:
_*Das war ein Risiko, das man eingehen musste. Aber nur weil Du mit der Regelung keine Probleme hattest, heist das leider nicht, das andere MTBler keine Problem damit haben.*_

Glaubst Du wirklich, daß ich hier im Schwarzwald der einzige bin, der all die Jahre keine Probleme hatte? Doch wohl nicht im Ernst. 
Ich denke, daß die allergrößte Mehrheit der Biker nie wirkliche Probleme bekam. 
Ich habe  viele Jahre Touren geführt und bin jedes Jahr tausende von km im Schwarzwald gebikt, ein einziges Mal hat mich ein älterer Herr unfreundlich angeschubst, als ich langsam an ihm vorbeifuhr. Braucht es dafür eine Gesetzesänderung?


Auf meine Bemerkung:

Zitat:

*Für mich war Biken in den letzten 20 Jahren eine Leidenschaft, die ich von der Haustüre aus betreiben konnte. Ich brauch keine Sprünge, keine Northshores, keine gebauten Anlieger um das Biken zu genießen. .....*
antwortest Du:

*Für mich war wandern in den letzten 20 Jahren eine Leidenschaft, die ich von der Haustüre aus betreiben konnte. Ich brauch keine Bike, keine Northshores, keine gebauten Anlieger um das wandern zu genießen. Ich will auch vorher keinen Helm oder sonstige Rüstungen anlegen müssen, um mich in der Natur zu bewegen. Ein Paar Schuhe sollten reichen.

Gegen diese "Besitzstandwahrung" engagiere ich mich gerade....* 

Ja, ich bin absolut für naturnahes Biken mit der Möglichkeit, das vor der eigenen Haustür zu tun. 
Ich habe nichts dagegen, wenn zusätzlich Bikeparks gebaut werden, für den der sie nutzen will. Meine Nutzung ist das nicht.
Ich wandere auch gerne und für mich gibt es da keinen Widerspruch. Und zum Wandern brauch ich wirklich nicht viel mehr als ein Paar gute Schuhe und angepasste Kleidung. Deine Antwort verstehe ich leider nicht ganz recht. Was willst Du damit sagen?
Und zur Besitzstandswahrung noch ein Zitat aus Wikipedia:

*"Die Besitzstandswahrung (auch als Schlechterstellungsverbot bezeichnet) ist ein Begriff des Arbeits- und Verwaltungsrechts. Sie gibt Personen Rechtssicherheit bei geänderten Rechtsvorschriften. Diese dürfen in der Regel nicht dazu führen, dass eine Person durch eine Neuregelung schlechter gestellt wird."
*

Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.
Nein ich möchte nicht, dass es durch die Kampagne schlechter wird.

Dazu sagst Du ja selbst.


> Das war ein Risiko, das man eingehen musste.



Schöne Grüße noch aus dem Südschwarzwald


----------



## Zep2008 (10. November 2013)

terraesp schrieb:


> Nein ich möchte nicht, dass es durch die Kampagne schlechter wird.



es ist jetzt verboten!!! mehr wie verboten geht nicht!!!

Auch wenn nach der kippung der 2-Meterregel explitzt gesperrt wird.
Ich machte auch diesen Sommer die Erfahrung das immer mehr Wanderer dem biken aufgeschlossener sind und die eigenen Hardcore-Wander-Schreiberlinge nicht verstehen, dank der öffentlichen Diskussion über die 2-Meterregel.


----------



## terraesp (10. November 2013)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> es ist jetzt verboten!!! mehr wie verboten geht nicht!!!
> 
> Auch wenn nach der kippung der 2-Meterregel explitzt gesperrt wird.
> l.


Natürlich gibt es Schlimmeres als verboten
Wie du selbst sagst: Die explizite Sperrung
Jetzt ist es verboten aber:
Die 2 m Regelung ist völlig unkontrollierbar weil diffus 
Und weil sie unkontrollierbar ist, stört sie auch wenig
Und kann daher auch kaum durchgesetzt werden
Das ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied zur expliziten Sperrung


----------



## ciao heiko (10. November 2013)

terraesp schrieb:


> In den Augen der Schwarzwaldtouristik ......... Selbst wenn sie die Rate noch einmal verdoppeln würden auf 340 km wäre der Zustand schlechter als bis heute..



Das ist doch einer der Auslöser gewesen. Unter dem "Deckmäntelchen" etwas für Biker zu tun, haben sich Schwarzwaldtourismus, Forst usw auf einen Kompromiss geeinigt. Dieser Kompromiss wurde ohne die Beteiligung der DIMB oder eines sonstigen Radfahrverbandes über unsere Köpfe hinweg beschlossen.
Dieser hätte eben die Bikereservate zur Folge gehabt. Es ist im Frühjahr dadurch eben erst publik geworden, daß die 2 Meter Regel exisitiert. Dagegen mussten wir etwas tun. Der Wind war gesät, wir haben daraus einen Sturm gemacht.



terraesp schrieb:


> Das heißt, bei 10 Touren die ein jeder im Durchschnitt macht, wird man einmal angepflaumt, was man meiner Erfahrung nach durch Humor und Freundlichkeit abfangen kann.



Die Probleme sind oft sogar noch geringer. Aber warum steht am Ende der Studie des Schwarzwaldtourismus das man trotzdem getrennte Wege braucht? Das ist doch eine recht unlogische Schlussfolgerung aus den Ergebnissen. Worum geht es?

Die 10 % sind eine touristisches Konzept. Manche Gemeinden werden die Möglichkeit nutzen und sich als MTB Destination präsentieren. Andere werden weiterhin auf das wandern setzen.
Der Tourismus kann dies gut verkaufen. Für jede Aktivität den richtigen Urlaubsort.

Das dabei die einheimischen Biker unter die Räder kommen, welche eben nicht in einer "MTB Gemeinde" leben, sahen wir dabei kommen.

Warum steht der Tourismus nicht offiziell hinter uns, denn das Ende der 2 Meter Regel würde ja ein Bikeparadies bedeuten?

Ist es wirklich so, das dies mit den Wanderverbänden nicht machbar gewesen wäre. Jetzt lesen wir in der Zeitung, das der Schwarzwaldverein kein grosses Problem damit hat, wenn wir rücksichtsvoll auf seinen Wegen fahren.

Warum will der Tourismus eine *Menge Geld *in Planung, Genehmigung, Beschilderung, Pflege und Studien von seperaten MTB Netzen stecken? Das ist doch reichlich unlogisch. irgendwie bekomme ich die Fettschrift nicht mehr weg

Unter https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....10151026090915512.782008.251815890511&type=1
Versteckt in den Kommentaren: ".... Arbeitskreis Rad der Schwarzwald Tourismus GmbH......  *Helft doch mit, die guten Trails zu finden.*"
Wir sollen also unsere guten Trails verraten die dann in langen Verfahren diskutiert werden. Am Ende bekommen wir von 10 Vorschlägen dann 1-2 genehmigt. Und die restlich 8-9?  

Immerhin werden wir jetzt sehr deutlich vom Tourismus wahrgenommen, daß man eben nicht über unsere Köpfe entscheiden kann. 



terraesp schrieb:


> Gegen diese "Besitzstandwahrung" engagiere ich mich gerade....[/I][/B]
> Was willst Du damit sagen?



Ich fahre ein 10 Jahre altes Hardtail mit V-Brakes und werde damit höflich beschmunzelt. Zumindest bis ich am Berg antrete . Auch ich brauche keine Anlieger etc. Aber die Erde dreht sich weiter. Auch wir etwas älteren Biker sollten die modernen Formen des MTB Fahrens akzeptieren, soweit sie im öffentlichen Raum verträglich sind. Sonst argumentieren wir ganz schnell genau so, wie es eben mancher Wander tut. Das nur die Art wie er die Natur geniest die einzig Richtige ist. Und alles andere moderner Unsinn ist.
Hier das traurige Paradebeispiel ab Seite 7
http://albverein.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/mezger_festrede_125jahre_sav_print.pdf



ciao heiko


----------



## Zep2008 (10. November 2013)

terraesp schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt es Schlimmeres als verboten
> Wie du selbst sagst: Die explizite Sperrung
> Jetzt ist es verboten aber:
> Die 2 m Regelung ist völlig unkontrollierbar weil diffus
> ...


 Nein, ist es nicht
Verboten bleibt Verboten
Was du daraus machst ist deine Sache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## terraesp (10. November 2013)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> Nein, ist es nicht
> Verboten bleibt Verboten....


Na, wenn Du meinst!

Gerade die Unkontrollierbarkeit ist ja ein Argument der Befürworter der Abschaffung der 2 m Regel.
Also: Abschaffen, da unkontrollierbar.

Für mich ist die Unkontrollierbarkeit der 2 m Regel gerade das Schöne an ihr und der Grund dafür, mich wenig darum zu scheren.

(Natürlich vermeide ich bestimmte Trails an sonnigen Sonntagnachmittagen im Umkreis von 500 m um Wanderparkplätze.)

Die explizite Sperrung erscheint mir da qualitativ was ganz anderes zu sein.

Kannst natürlich jetzt sagen: 


> Nein, ist es nicht





Schöne Grüße


----------



## Hockdrik (10. November 2013)

Letztlich scheint es mir auch eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks zu sein, 
ob man lieber illegal überall fährt oder legal fast überall.

Das kann nur keine Maxime für eine allgemeine Regelung und sicherlich nicht für einen Verband sein, der die Aufgabe hat, die Biker zu vertreten.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (21. November 2013)

Ihr wollt hier nochmal was lesen, bitte!


----------



## Redshred (21. November 2013)

.


----------



## Redshred (23. November 2013)

*LETZTER TAG FÃR DIE 2-METER-PETITION!

Heute um Mitternacht lÃ¤uft die Zeichnungsfrist fÃ¼r die Petition zur Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel in Baden-WÃ¼rttemberg aus.
Link zur Petition: http://bit.ly/19RiytZ

Bitte jetzt noch mal alle Freunde und Bekannte - egal ob Biker oder Nicht-Biker - mobilisieren! Bitte dazu diesen Beitrag 'liken' und 'teilen', aber auch Foren, Chats und E-Mail-Verteiler nutzen.

Alle Infos zum Thema findet Ihr unter:
http://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/weg-mit-2m-regel-in-bawue

Wir freuen uns auf einen grandiosen Zieleinlauf heute Nacht! *




http://www.badische-zeitung.de/nachrichten/suedwest/die-lust-auf-schmale-wege--77509471.html








Ist das die Politik der Landesregierung in Baden-WÃ¼rttemberg?

Mittlerweile Ã¼ber 57.000 BÃ¼rgerinnen und BÃ¼rger unterstÃ¼tzen unsere Petition. "Aus unserer Sicht gibt es keinen Handlungsbedarf" sagt dazu eine Sprecherin von Forstminister Alexander Bonde zu den Stuttgarter Nachrichten.

ADFC, BRV, DIMB, WRSV und DAV unterstÃ¼tzen unsere Petition. "Aus unserer Sicht gibt es keinen Handlungsbedarf" sagt dazu eine Sprecherin von Forstminister Alexander Bonde zu den Stuttgarter Nachrichten.

Ãber 57.000 BÃ¼rgerinnen und BÃ¼rger, angesehene und namhafte VerbÃ¤nde wie der ADFC, BRV, DIMB, WRSV und DAV fordern einen Runden Tisch und auch der Schwarzwaldverein steht fÃ¼r einen Runden Tisch bereit. "Das sehen wir aktuell nicht", so die Ministeriumssprecherin zu den Stuttgarter Nachrichten.

Ist das die Politik der Landesregierung in Baden-WÃ¼rttemberg? Ist Ignoranz das Primat der Politik? Sontagsreden Ã¼ber Dialog und eine Politik des GehÃ¶rt werdens - alles nur heiÃe Luft? Es sieht fast so aus. Wer den Dialog und konstruktive LÃ¶sungen verweigert, der steht nicht fÃ¼r Konsens. WofÃ¼r aber dann?

Gerade den GrÃ¼nen wurde im Rahmen des Bundestagswahlkampfs immer wieder vorgehalten, sie betreibe eine Verbotspolitik. In Baden-WÃ¼rttemberg schickt sich ein von einem grÃ¼nes Minister gefÃ¼hrtes Ministerium an, Verbotspolitik auf die Spitze zu treiben. Und dies auch noch mit Argumenten, die falscher kaum noch sein kÃ¶nnen und fast schon an Volksverdummung grenzen.

"In BundeslÃ¤ndern wie Bayern und Hessen, wo das Radfahren auf âgeeignetenâ oder âfestenâ Waldwegen erlaubt ist, gibt es demnach Probleme, wenn zum Beispiel ein Mountainbiker einen Wanderer anfÃ¤hrt. Dann mÃ¼sse der Wanderer nachweisen, dass der Weg fÃ¼r den Radfahrer nicht geeignet war, so die Ministeriumssprecherin. Dies wolle man im Land vermeiden." kÃ¶nnen wir dazu lesen.

Das ist schlicht Unsinn. Wer fÃ¼r einen Unfall haftet, das steht im BÃ¼rgerlichen Gesetzbuch in Â§ 823 BGB und das ist Bundesrecht, nicht Landesrecht. Wenn es zu einem Unfall kommt, dann geht es darum, wer diesen verursacht hat. Wenn es zu einem Unfall kommt, dann geht es darum, wer daran schuld ist. Das gilt in ganz Deutschland und das gilt schon seit Inkrafttreten des BÃ¼rgerlichen Gesetzbuches am 1. Januar des Jahres 1900. Und das so gilt, das hat etwas mit Rechtsstaat zu tun!

Wenn das Ministerium der Meinung ist, dass Radfahrer auf schmalen Wegen immer fÃ¼r UnfÃ¤lle haften sollen, dann soll es das auch so in das Landeswaldgesetz schreiben. Wenn das Minsterium der Meinung ist, dass fÃ¼r Radfahrer bei UnfÃ¤llen auf schmalen Wegen die Unschuldsvermutung nicht gelten soll, dann soll es das ins Landeswaldgesetz schreiben. Aber es sollte bitte nicht den BÃ¼rger fÃ¼r Dumm verkaufen und ein Verbot damit rechtfertigen, dass es Rechtsklarheit in Haftungsfragen schafft. Das tut es nicht!

Das Minsterium begibt sich auf verfassungsrechtliches und rechtsstaatliches Glatteis. Es rechtfertigt ein Verbot mit einer angeblichen Rechtsklarheit in Haftungsfragen, fÃ¼r die es Ã¼berhaupt keine landesrechtliche Gesetzgebungskompetenz gibt; Haftungsrecht ist Bundesrecht. Es strebt eine Umkehr der Beweislast zu Lasten von Radfahrern an und will damit zu Lasten von Radfahrern eine verschuldensunabhÃ¤ngige Haftung begrÃ¼nden. Auch das ist Haftungsrecht und dafÃ¼r gibt es keine landesrechtliche Gesetzgebungskompetenz; Haftungsrecht ist Bundesrecht. KausalitÃ¤t und Schuld mÃ¼ssen in unserem Land bewiesen werden. Wer dies nicht akzeptieren und/oder sogar Ã¤ndern will, der muss das Grundgesetz Ã¤ndern. Ist es das, was das Ministerium will?

Das Grundgesetz und auch Gesetze werden glÃ¼cklicherweise nicht von Ministerien erlassen und wenn man die ÃuÃerungen des Ministeriums zur 2-Meter-Regel liest, dann ist das auch gut so. Der Petititonsausschuss und die Abgeordneten des Landtags in Baden-WÃ¼rttemberg sind jetzt gefordert, uns und den vielen UnterstÃ¼tzern unserer Petition zu zeigen und zu beweisen, dass man unsere Anliegen Ernst nimmt. Als BÃ¼rger haben wir darauf einen Anspruch. Der Petititonsausschuss und die Abgeordneten des Landtags in Baden-WÃ¼rttemberg kÃ¶nnen uns zeigen und beweisen, dass sie an Dialog und konstruktiven LÃ¶sungen interessiert sind und dafÃ¼r etwas tun. Als BÃ¼rger stehen wir fÃ¼r einen Dialog und konstruktive gesetzgeberische LÃ¶sungen bereit.

Liebe Mitglieder des Petitonsausschussses und liebe Abgeordneten des Landtags in Baden-WÃ¼rttemberg, Sie kÃ¶nnen das Vertrauen in den Rechtsstaat und eine bÃ¼rgerfreundliche Politik zurÃ¼ck geben. Sie kÃ¶nnen etwas verÃ¤ndern und gestalten. Nutzen Sie diese Chance!

Ihre DIMB

http://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten.de/inhalt.zwei-meter-regel-land-laesst-mountainbiker-abblitzen.a50f54e7-d481-41f1-9bb7-eac1d7b1ac49.html

https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails


----------



## ciao heiko (11. Januar 2014)

2 aktuelle Sachen zum Thema "2-Meter-Regel":
1) Gestern bei Facebook auf Open Trails erschienen:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/484663888321926

Bitte liken und teilen und v.a. das Positionspapier an Entscheider aus Eurer Region weiterleiten, mit der Bitte sich ein eigenes Bild zu machen.

2) Heute auf Open Trails bei Facebook erschienen:
Meterweise Ärger für die Grünen: Verbots-Minister Bonde bekommt Gegenwind in der Süddeutschen Zeitung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## liquidnight (29. April 2014)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> 2) Heute auf Open Trails bei Facebook erschienen:
> Meterweise Ärger für die Grünen: Verbots-Minister Bonde bekommt Gegenwind in der Süddeutschen Zeitung




In dem Bericht fällt mir die Passage auf:





> _Man unterstütze lieber ein Projekt im Schwarzwald, das einzelne attraktive "Singletrails" für Radler öffnen will. Nicht zuletzt verweist Grün-Rot auf die Unterstützung von Jagd-, Forst- und Naturschutzverbänden: Alle wollen Pflanzen und Tieren die Belästigung durch Radfahrer ersparen._



* Ich persönlich hätte das Anliegen, den Pflanzen die Belästigung durch die Holzwirtschaft zu ersparen !  Für mich wäre es also wichtig, die kapitalorientierten wirtschaftlichen Interesse hinter dem Holzhandel aufzudecken und die Wirkungen der 25tonnen schweren Erntemaschinen auf die Waldböden zu untersuchen.

* Die Tiere würde ich gerne schützen, also wäre ich gegen solche Maßnahmen:
http://info.kopp-verlag.de/hintergr...r-wollen-rehe-qualvoll-verhungern-lassen.html

--> Das Argument des Naturschutzes ist bei der momentanen Schlagrate (für den Export nach China und Österreich)  eher ein Vorwand und kein Argument.  Denn wenn ich mir die Waldgebiete anschaue die von so einem Ernter vernichtet werden, verstehe ich nicht was was mit Naturschutz zu tun hat.


----------



## ciao heiko (2. Mai 2014)

Nationalpark ohne Radfahrer? 
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/540688926052755

Zumindest bei der Eröffnung des Nationalparks am Wochenende sollten wir zahlreich erscheinen, damit die Herrschaften nicht vergessen, dass es neben Autofahrern, die zur Not auch mal zu Fuß ein bisschen durch den Wald spazieren, auch Radfahrer gibt. Und dass die - zumal wenn mit dem Rad anreisend - eigentlich ihre Lieblings-Besucher sein müssten...


----------



## client (8. Mai 2014)

Sind im NP alle Wege breiter als 2 m oder muss dort dann das Rad geschoben werden?

_"*Besucher willkommen*! 
Gäste sind im Nationalpark selbstverständlich jederzeit willkommen. 
Ob zu Fuß oder mit dem Rad unterwegs – auf ausgewiesenen Wegen 
können Sie den Park durchqueren und die Natur genießen. In unserem 
Programm bieten wir Ihnen viele Führungen und Informationsveran-
staltungen an – schauen Sie doch mal rein. Bestehende Gastronomie-
betriebe im und rund um den Nationalpark bieten Ihnen wie gewohnt 
kulinarische Genüsse, um Ihren Besuch mit geschmacklichen Sinnes-
freuden abzurunden"_


----------



## Redshred (14. Oktober 2014)

Was bisher geschah…
…und was diese Woche geschieht.

24.8.2013
Start der Onlinepetition "Streichung der 2-Meter-Regel".
In der ersten Woche werden knapp 20.000 Unterschriften erreicht.
https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...ldbestimmung-im-waldgesetz-baden-wuerttemberg

30.08.2013
Gemeinsame Pressekonferenz des ADFC-BW, der DIMB und der Radsportverbände WRSV und BRV auf der Eurobike. Herausgabe einer gemeinsamen Resolution zum Radfahren im Walde und zur Streichung der 2-Meter-Regel.
http://www.bike-magazin.de/nachrich...meter-regel-in-baden-wuerttemberg/a16597.html

18.10.2013
Ministerpräsident Kretschman sieht Konflikte im Wald und keinen Handlungsbedarf:
„Die "Zwei-Meter-Regelung" erweist sich in Hinblick auf die gemeinsame Benutzung der Waldpfade von Radfahrern und Fußgängern als äußerst sinnvoll. Die Eindeutigkeit der baden-württembergischen Regelung senkt das Unfallrisiko nicht nur, sondern schafft ferner Rechtsklarheit im Falle der Unfallhaftung...“
http://www.dimb.de/images/stories/Redaktion/presse/w2mr/PR_Info_Kretschmann.pdf

04.12.2013
Übergabe von 58.210 Unterschriften an den Petitionsausschuss in Stuttgart.
Die übliche Frist der Bearbeitung beträgt 3 Monate, wird in unserem Fall aber auf 6 Monate ausgedehnt.
http://www.dimb.de/images/stories/Redaktion/presse/w2mr/Uebergabe__Unterschriften.pdf

Die Radfahrverbände fordern weiterhin einen Runden Tisch, um gemeinsam mit allen betroffenen Interessenvertretern eine einvernehmliche Lösung zu finden. Die Regierung sieht dafür keinen Bedarf.

20.02.2014
Vorstellung des „Mountainbike Handbuchs“ durch Minister Bonde.
In dem 63 Seiten starken Werk (aka 10%-Kompromiss) wird beschrieben, welche Anforderungen an die Planung neuer MTB Strecken gestellt werden. Diese kann kaum ein Verein erfüllen.
http://www.dimb.de/aktuelles/news-a-presse/683-mountainbike-handbuch-ohne-mountainbiker

04.06.2014
Öffentliche Anhörung vor dem Petitionsausschuss.
Radfahrer, Wanderverbände, Wissenschaft, Jäger, Forst, Gemeinden, Naturschutz, Land-und Forstwirtschaft äußern sich zur Petition. Die Befürworter der 2-Meter-Regel tragen weitgehend längst widerlegte Vorurteile vor, ohne neue Argumente darzulegen.
Erfreulicherweise äußern sich aber etwa die Hälfte der Verbände für eine Neuregelung des Waldgesetzes. Der Landesnaturschutzverband betont zwar, dass eine Regulierung in sensiblen Regionen stattfinden sollte, dass aber die 2-Meter-Regel dafür nicht das geeignete Instrument sei. Vielmehr wird angeregt, dass sich die Parteien an einen runden Tisch setzen sollten.
Der Tourismus trägt unsere Petition bis zuletzt nicht mit. Auf Nachfrage erklärt er in der Anhörung, dass er die 10%-Ausnahmeregelungen gemäß Bondes Handbuch als ausreichend betrachte.
http://landtag-bw.de/files/live/sites/LTBW/files/dokumente/drucksachen/2014-06-04_Anhoerung_LandwA.pdf

16.07.2014
Interne Sitzung und Pressemitteilung des Petitionsausschusses.
Darin wird lediglich auf die möglichen Ausnahmeregelungen verwiesen, die nun verstärkt vor Ort genutzt werden sollen. Die Verantwortung für das Landeswaldgesetz schiebt man damit auf die Kommunen und Landkreise ab.
Mit keinem Wort geht man auf die Argumente der Radsportverbände ein. Es fehlt jegliche Begründung, warum an der 2-Meter-Regel festgehalten werden soll.
http://www.dimb.de/aktuelles/news-a-presse/719-dimb-empfindet-stellungnahme-des-petitionsausschusses-als-schallende-ohrfeige

DIESE WOCHE STEHEN GLEICH ZWEI WICHTIGE TERMINE AN:

15.10.2014
Erster Runder Tisch im Ministerium (MLR).

16.10.2014
Die Petition steht zur Entscheidung auf der Agenda des Landesparlaments.



https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/aend...en-wuerttemberg.626462/page-188#post-12387451





.


----------



## ciao heiko (14. Oktober 2014)

Heute auf FB Open Trails:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/633046290150351
--------------------------

Der Landesvater antwortet nach einem Jahr - bitte fragt noch heute nach!

Fast ein Jahr lang lagen zahlreiche Fragen an Ministerpräsident Kretschmann zum Thema 2-Meter-Regel bei abgeordnetenwatch.de unbeantwortet brach. Gestern hat der Ministerpräsident überraschend gleich mehrere der Fragen beantwortet. 

Nur leider ist er dabei auf dem Kenntnisstand von vor einem Jahr stehen geblieben. So werden wieder die "tödlichen Unfälle" zitiert, welche die DIMB längst im Zusammenhang mit schmalen Wegen widerlegt hat. Und leider bezieht er sich auch wieder auf die vermeintlich bessere Rechtssicherheit der 2-Meter-Regel und hält bürgerfreundliche Regelungen wie in Hessen für zu ungenau. Und natürlich verweist er auf Minister Bondes 10%-Kompromiss samt Handbuch.

Da fragen wir uns zum wiederholten Male:
- Wie oft müssen wir das "Märchen von den tödlichen Unfällen" noch lesen?
- Was hat die Wegbreite mit der Haftung zu tun?
- Wie können die 2 Meter rechtsicher gemessen werden?
- Warum braucht BaWü als einziges Bundesland eine solche Regel?

Mountainbiker fahren seit Jahrzehnten in allen (!) Bundesländern auf schmalen Wegen und das funktioniert in der Praxis weitestgehend problemlos und konfliktfrei. Auch in Baden-Württemberg. Es geht also auch darum, das Landeswaldgesetz an die problemlos gelebte Realität im Wald anzupassen, das Miteinander im Wald zu fördern und die im Wald radelnden Bürger, darunter Jugendtrainer und Tourenanbieter, Familienväter und Kinder, aus der Illegalität zu holen.

Warum also verteidigt der Ministerpräsident mit falschen Behauptungen ("tödliche Unfälle", "Rechtssicherheit") ein Gesetz, welches nicht beachtet wird, dafür aber Konflikte durch Rechthaberei und eine teure Bürokratie fördert?

Sollte das Ganze eine Vorwegnahme der Entscheidung des Parlamentes sein, die eigentlich erst am Donnerstag dieser Woche erwartet wird? Ein Statement von oben herab?

Um nicht nochmals ein Jahr auf eine Antwort warten zu müssen, halten wir es für angebracht und sinnvoll, wenn Ihr Eure Fragen noch heute und damit vor der Entscheidung im Landtag (16.10.) direkt an Herrn Kretschmann sendet: [email protected]-bw.de

Link zu zwei der zahlreichen Fragen an
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/winfried_kretschmann-597-44443--f409668.html#q409668
und
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/winfried_kretschmann-597-44443--f409918.html#q409918


----------



## MO_Thor (15. Oktober 2014)

Redshred, danke für deine Liste, ist schön übersichtlich und zeigt mir vor allem das hier:


Redshred schrieb:


> DIESE WOCHE STEHEN GLEICH ZWEI WICHTIGE TERMINE AN:
> 
> 15.10.2014
> Erster Runder Tisch im Ministerium (MLR).
> ...


…ist das normal? Runder Tisch heute, Entscheidung morgen?
Was, wenn am Runden Tisch ein für alle tragbarer Entschluß entstehen könnte, der aber nicht sofort entschieden wird? Dann setzt das Parlament am nächsten Tat trotzdem den Schlußstrich. Oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Redshred (15. Oktober 2014)

Die Termine sind natürlich aus Stuttgart, hauptsache es wird jetzt mal miteinander geredet, wenn jetzt noch die Wanderer und Jäger/Forst  ihre Polemik lassen sind wir schon ein stück weiter , hoffentlich begreifen BRV und WRSV das es um Breitensport geht

Die Schwarzwaldtourist ist jedenfalls schon mal ein schritt weiter , jetzt müssen sich noch die Naturparke von ihrer Bonde hörigkeit lösen

das Parlament hat seine meinung  siehe: http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/baden_wuerttemberg-913-0.html 

aber auch nächste woche wird die 2Meter Regelung noch genauso falsch sein


----------



## Redshred (16. Oktober 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/634115083376805


Bericht vom Runden Tisch

In Anwesenheit von Vertretern des Forstes, der Jagd-, Wander- und Reiterverbände sowie der Radsportverbände, des ADFC und der DIMB eröffnete Karl-Heinz Lieber vom Ministerium für Forst- und Landwirtschaft (MLR) gestern in Stuttgart den ersten Runden Tisch zum Thema Erholungsnutzung im Wald.

Der Austausch über Ideen, wie man das Miteinander im Wald verbessern kann, lief sehr konstruktiv und offen. Wichtig war das gegenseitige Kennenlernen. Die DIMB wurde als fachlich kompetent wahrgenommen. 

Und so ging es vorwiegend um Verhaltensregeln und wie man diese den Waldbesuchern vermitteln kann und nicht so sehr um Verbote oder Ausnahmen von Verboten. Die Möglichkeit einer Deregulierung in der Fläche und Lenkungsmaßnahmen nur an Brennpunkten schien in der Runde aber durchaus Fürsprecher zu haben.

Eine offizielles Statement vom Runden Tisch folgt und wir werden Euch dazu auf dem Laufenden halten.

Die Annäherung und Abstimmung wird aber so oder so noch Zeit brauchen. Weitere Termine für den Runden Tisch sind angesetzt.

Wichtig ist aber vor allem, dass wir endlich einen Runden Tisch haben. Dass wir dort auf Augenhöhe mit am Tisch sitzen, ist der Anfang für die Chance, uns früher oder später auch im Wald auf Augenhöhe bewegen zu können.

P.S.:
Am Rande erfuhren wir, dass es noch nicht ganz sicher ist, ob der Landtag heute über die 2-Meter-Petition entscheidet. Wir nutzten die Chance, um deutlich zu machen, dass eine Ablehnung der Petition durch das Parlament zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt den guten Start am Runden Tisch konterkarieren würde.


----------



## Redshred (18. Oktober 2014)

* Petition gegen die 2-Meter-Regel wurde abgelehnt 
*
*DIMB: Es geht weiter, jetzt erst recht!*

m 16.10.2014 hat der Landtag von Baden-Württemberg für die Beibehaltung der 2-Meter-Regel gestimmt. Demnach darf man weiterhin mit dem Fahrrad im Wald nur auf Wegen fahren, die breiter als zwei Meter sind. Ohne ernsthafte Würdigung aller von der DIMB und den anderen beteiligten Radverbänden vorgebrachten Argumente ist der Landtag damit der Empfehlung des Petitionsausschusses gefolgt.

Dazu Heiko Mittelstädt, Sprecher und Koordinator der DIMB für Baden-Württemberg: „Wir finden es bedauerlich, dass der Landtag sich nicht zu einem modernen, ausgrenzungsfreien Betretungsrecht bekannt hat. Da dieser positive Ansatz fehlt, muss umso mehr der einberufene „Runde Tisch" eine sachliche Diskussion gewährleisten. Wir respektieren aber als Bürger und Demokraten die Entscheidung des gewählten Parlaments."

Erst vor ein paar Tagen hatten sich in Stuttgart Vertreter der DIMB, des Forstes, der Jagd-, Wander- und Reiterverbände sowie der Radsportverbände und des ADFC im Ministerium für Ländlichen Raum und Verbraucherschutz Baden-Württemberg zum Thema Erholungsnutzung im Wald getrofen. Bei diesem „Runden Tisch" ging es um den Austausch von Ideen, wie man das Miteinander im Wald verbessern kann. Aus Sicht der DIMB wurden die Gespräche sehr konstruktiv und ofen geführt. Es wurde vorwiegend über Leitlinien für das Verhalten im Wald gesprochen und wie man diese den Waldbesuchern vermitteln kann. Weitere Themen waren die Möglichkeit einer Deregulierung in der Fläche und Lenkungsmaßnahmen nur an Brennpunkten. Weitere Termine für den „Runden Tisch" sind bereits angesetzt. Die DIMB wird sich hierbei weiterhin zielorientiert mit Fachkompetenz einsetzen.

„Die Entscheidung des Landtages für die Beibehaltung der 2-Meter-Regel ist umso mehr kein Grund zur Resignation", so Mittelstädt. „Wir machen konsequent in sportlich fairer Streitkultur weiter. Baden-Württemberg braucht ein benutzerfreundliches Betretungsrecht, das ohne Ausgrenzung funktioniert. Wir werden weiterhin am „Runden Tisch" und in der Öfentlichkeitsarbeit für die Interessen der Mountainbiker kämpfen."

In jedem Falle bedankt sich die DIMB für die breite Unterstützung. Ohne das Engagement 'zigtausender Bikerinnen, Biker und anderer Radfahrer und Radfahrerinnen in ganz Deutschland wäre das Thema nie so weit gebracht worden. Eine ausführlichere Kommentierung zur Ablehnung des Landtages wird die DIMB in Kürze vorstellen. In der Zwischenzeit ist unter http://landtag-bw.de/cms/sites/LTBW...html?mid=fc042274-90ce-4c55-a5ef-3cb7e380b966 der Beschluss des Landtags ab Zeitindex 1:54:19 zu finden.


http://www.dimb.de/aktuelles/news-a-presse/747-petition-gegen-die-2-meter-regel-wurde-abgelehnt
http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/weg-mit-2m-regel-in-bawue
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails


----------



## ciao heiko (25. Oktober 2014)

Die Begründung zur Ablehnung der 2-Meter-Petition unter der Lupe

In seiner Begründung zur Ablehnung der Petition gegen die 2-Meter-Regel geht der Petitionsausschuss u.a. auf die folgenden Aspekte ein.

In der rechtlichen Würdigung wird das Verbot mit einem Interessensausgleich begründet:
"Aufgrund des Gefährdungspotenzials ist die Regelung des Befahrens erforderlich. Die Regelung wurde im Hinblick auf die Beschränkung des Rechtes auf freie Entfaltung der Persönlichkeit, in Form der Freizeitbeschäftigung gegenüber dem Recht auf Leben und persönliche Unversehrtheit abgewogen und für angemessen beurteilt. Darin besteht der von den Petenten in Zweifel gezogene wichtige Grund i. S.des § 14 Abs. 2 Bundeswaldgesetz."

Hier wird also dem Radfahren im Wald auf schmalen Wegen ein grundsätzliches Gefährdungspotential unterstellt, welches ein pauschales Verbot rechtfertigen soll. Leider wird diese angebliche Gefährdung mit keinerlei Studien, Statistiken o.ä. untermauert, sondern lediglich als Behauptung in den Raum gestellt. 

Im Verlauf der Petition haben wir die Vorurteile mit Fakten und Studien entkräftet und auch das „Märchen von den tödlichen Unfällen“ konnten wir bereits vor einem Jahr widerlegen*. Dennoch hat zunächst Minister Bonde, dann MdL Karl Rombach und zuletzt Ministerpräsident Kretschmann dieses dazu benutzt, um gegen die Radfahrer Stimmung zu machen.

In der Begründung wird zudem darauf abgehoben, dass die baden-württembergische 2-Meter-Regel nicht einzigartig sei. So wird zum einen die Verwaltungsvorschrift (VwV) zur StVO bemüht. Dabei wird aber verkannt, dass die verkehrsrechtliche Regelbreite nur für benutzungspflichtige Radwege gilt (blaues Schild). Die typischen Waldwege unterliegen dieser VwV nicht. 

Zum andern wird auf die Landeswaldgesetze anderer Bundesländer verwiesen. Diese würden die Rechte der Radfahrer ebenfalls einschränken und wären zudem ungenau. Tatsächlich liefert die 2-Meter-Regel nur eine Scheingenauigkeit, die man in der Praxis gar nicht nachvollziehen kann. Die in anderen Bundesländern gewählten Begriffen wie „geeigneter Weg“ oder „gefahrloser Begegnungsverkehr“ vertrauen hingegen bewusst auf die Einschätzung der Nutzer statt eine starre Regelung unabhängig von den Gegebenheiten des Geländes vorzugeben. Vielmehr wird dort auf die Fähigkeit der Bürger vertraut, verantwortungsbewusst und rücksichtsvoll miteinander umzugehen.

In der Beschlussempfehlung verweist der Ausschuss schließlich darauf, dass man das Waldgesetz derzeit für ausreichend hält und auf die Ausnahmeregelungen setzen wolle. Endgültig abgelehnt ist die Petition damit nicht: „Die Petition wird der Regierung als Material überwiesen. Außerdem wird die Regierung gebeten, nach einem Jahr zu berichten.“ 

Wir bleiben dran und werden angesichts der dünnen Begründung sicherlich nicht erst in einem Jahr nachhaken.

Link zur Beschlussempfehlung 15/5806:
http://www.landtag-bw.de/files/live/sites/LTBW/files/dokumente/WP15/Drucksachen/5000/15_5806_D.pdf

*Stellungnahme u.a. zu dem "Märchen von den tödlichen Unfällen":
http://dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/publikationen/Waldwegenutzung_im_Spannungsverhaltnis.pdf

Vorurteil und Wirklichkeit.
http://dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/a...dG_Anlage_1_zur_Offiziellen_Stellungnahme.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MC_Bike (13. November 2014)

Ihr könntet einfach breite Bahnen durch den Wald bauen


----------



## DIRK SAYS (14. November 2014)

Um das mal drastisch auszudrücken: Wer rechtssicher in seinem Wald auf Trails MTB fahren will, darf auf keinen Fall bei der nächsten Landtagswahl Grün wählen. Mit einer anderen Partei ist es zwar auch unsicher aber zumindest hat man dann a) wieder eine Chance und b) zeigen anderen -nicht-GRÜN-regierte Bundesländer hier teilweise mehr Verständnis für unseren Sport.


----------



## Isolator76 (14. November 2014)

Abgesehen davon, dass die benannte Rechtssicherheit bereits besteht...
Dieses Verständnis hatten die GRÜNen auch, als sie noch in der Opposition waren.
Zitat von der dimb-Seite:


> Auch die heutigen Regierungsfraktionen von Bündnis 90/Die Grünen und SPD haben die 2-Meter-Regel früher stark kritisiert. Seit dem Regierungswechsel ist allerdings nichts geschehen, um das durch die 2-Meter-Regel geschaffene Unrecht zu beseitigen. Im Gegenteil: Der grüne Landwirtschaftsminister Alexander Bonde ist umgeknickt und hat sich die Argumente seiner Vorgänger zu eigen gemacht. Obwohl diese allesamt widerlegt sind, beharrt er weiter auf der 2-Meter-Regel. Dazu ein Zitat des Abgeordneten Buchter (Grüne) aus dem Jahre 1995 zur Einführung der 2-Meter-Regel: "Ich sage darauf nur: Da wurde wieder einmal Klientelpflege betrieben."



Lobbys von Forst, Wanderern und Jägern üben Druck auf jede Regierungspartei aus. D.h. imho entscheidet sich unser Anliegen hier im Ländle also nicht über die Farbe der gewählten Partei.
Trotzdem haben sie sich "unsere" Stimme sicher nicht verdient, da stimme ich dir vollkommen zu.


----------



## /dev/random (14. November 2014)

MC_Bike schrieb:


> Ihr könntet einfach breite Bahnen durch den Wald bauen


Sowas heißt gemeinhin Forststraße.


----------



## AlexMC (19. Dezember 2014)

Realsatire ?  







Und was macht dieser beruflich gewandete Mensch auf einem MTB? Die neue Forstautobahn testen? Rotwild jagen? Einen trailfahrenden Outlaw verfolgen?


----------



## iTom (19. Dezember 2014)

Den grünen "James" Bonde zur Strecke zu bringen. Es sind doch aktuell wieder Drückjagden angesagt, um Säue zu jagen. Vielleicht gehört er dazu. Man weiß es nicht.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (19. Dezember 2014)

AlexMC schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Ich bin Mountainbiker" -sollte das nicht nur auf Facebook?


----------



## ciao heiko (5. Januar 2015)

Eine Umfrage zur Freizeitnutzung der Grünflächen in Freiburg. Auf den letzten Seiten der Umfrage kommt auch MTB fahren vor. In den folgenden Kommentarfeldern kann man dann die 2 Meter Regel ansprechen.

http://www.perspektivplan-freiburg.de/mitmachen/umfrage-2-freiraumnachfrage/


----------



## MO_Thor (7. Januar 2015)

Hab mitgemacht, aber nichts von MTB gesehen…musste man bestimmte Antwortkombinationen geben, damit nach speziellen Sportarten gefragt wurde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franticz (12. Januar 2015)

AlexMC schrieb:


> Realsatire ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich denke das Letztere ^^

Mich wundert es wirklich, dass die Politik in der Hinsicht so uneinsichtig ist, da sie sich damit selbst ins eigene Fleisch schneiden wenn man den Tourismus betrachtet.


----------



## iTom (13. Januar 2015)

Redshred schrieb:


> * Petition gegen die 2-Meter-Regel wurde abgelehnt *
> 
> *DIMB: Es geht weiter, jetzt erst recht!*
> 
> ...



Es fehlen wohl noch die Ski-Verbände:


----------



## Mausoline (14. Januar 2015)




----------



## franticz (14. Januar 2015)

iTom schrieb:


> Es fehlen wohl noch die Ski-Verbände:



ach und das ist wieder ok? machen die die waldwege nicht kaputt?  *hust*


----------



## Mausoline (14. Januar 2015)

Ich tippe eher auf Fremdenverkehrsverein......


----------



## ciao heiko (23. Februar 2015)

Minister Bonde morgen Abend in Freiburg

Grün regiert, aber wie? Minister Bonde freut sich morgen Abend in Gundelfingen bei Freiburg auf Eure Fragen zur 2-Meter-Regel und kann Euch sicherlich erklären, warum Baden-Württemberg als einziges Bundesland eine solch unsinnige Regel braucht (und lasst Euch nicht davon ablenken, dass andere Bundesländer ähnliche Regeln haben, denn andere Bundesländer haben vor allem andere Regeln und wie man in Hessen sieht - mit Unterstützung der dortigen Grünen! - auch deutlich modernere).

Spannend wird der Termin sicherlich auch, weil Herr Bonde für den Wahlkreis Freiburg nominiert werden möchte und seinem Parteikollegen Pix damit Konkurrenz macht. Das hat bereits zu viel Unruhe bei den Freiburger Grünen gesorgt.

Dieser parteiinterne Konkurrenzkampf könnte für uns bedeuten, dass zumindest einer der beiden 2-Meter-Hardliner in der nächsten Legislaturperiode nicht mehr in der Landespolitik vertreten sein wird

Grün regiert - mit Alexander Bonde
Dienstag, 24. Februar 2015, 19.00- 20.30 Uhr
Ort: Restauration Rössle, 
Alte Bundesstraße 33,
Gundelfingen

http://www.gruene-bw.de/…/gruen_regiert_mit_alexander_bond…/

PS. Hintergrundinfo: Machtkampf zwischen Bonde und Pix um Freiburg
http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/inhalt.landtagswahl-2016-…

‪


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atsuni (29. März 2015)

laut diesem "Handbuch" sollte es nun möglich sein, Wege unter 2m für Biker genehmigen zu lassen.

http://www.naturpark-suedschwarzwal...imce/dshs_mtb_manual_auflage_2_24_03_14_0.pdf

wurde dies bereits erfolreich in die Tat umgesetzt?


----------



## /dev/random (29. März 2015)

atsuni schrieb:


> wurde dies bereits erfolreich in die Tat umgesetzt?


Meines Wissens nicht. Dieses "MTB-Handbuch" wurde auch im "anderen Thread" schon diskutiert.


----------



## mw.dd (29. März 2015)

atsuni schrieb:


> laut diesem "Handbuch" sollte es nun möglich sein, Wege unter 2m für Biker genehmigen zu lassen.
> 
> http://www.naturpark-suedschwarzwal...imce/dshs_mtb_manual_auflage_2_24_03_14_0.pdf
> ...



Ausnahmen von der 2-Meter-Regel kann die Forstbehörde nach Ermessen genehmigen. Das steht von Anfang an so im Gesetz und hat mit dem Handbuch nichts zu tun.


----------



## ciao heiko (29. März 2015)

atsuni schrieb:


> laut diesem "Handbuch" sollte es nun möglich sein, Wege unter 2m für Biker genehmigen zu lassen.
> 
> http://www.naturpark-suedschwarzwal...imce/dshs_mtb_manual_auflage_2_24_03_14_0.pdf
> 
> wurde dies bereits erfolreich in die Tat umgesetzt?



Die Ausnahmereglung steht schon seit 1995 im Gesetz und könnte umgesetzt werden.

Es gab 2006 ein ähnliches Handbuch (auch von der dt. Sporthochschule Köln) in dem auf diese Regelung aufmerksam gemacht wurde. Es wurden im Zuge der damals erstmaligen Beschilderung ca. 80 km Wege unter 2 Meter ausgewiesen. Wohlgemerkt verteilt auf den ganzen Schwarzwald. Zumeist handelt es sich dabei um Verbindungswege und nur in ganz seltenen Fällen sind es attraktive Singeltrails.
Da ich damals selbst bei uns im Ort Streckenvorschläge gemacht habe weiss ich, dass fast alle Vorschläge vom Forst abgelehnt wurden. Die Widerstände in Forst und Wandervereinen waren zu hoch.

Seit 2013 gibt es nun dieses neue Handbuch. Erstaunlicherweise auch von der dt. Sporthochschule Köln, deren Konzept 2006 schon nicht funktioniert hat.
Man geht momentan davon aus das es gelingen soll 800km Trails im gesamten Schwarzwald auszuweisen. Darauf hatte sich der Tourismus mit Forst und Wanderern verständigt.. Auch das ist wenig in Anbetracht eines Wegenetztes von vielen tausend Kilometern. Mountainbiker waren an dem Konzept nicht beteiligt worden.

Durch die Petition ist ein hoher Druck entstanden etwas für Mountainbiker zu tun. Und so bröckelt auch der Widerstand bei Forst, Schwarzwaldverein und Jägern, weil die Konsequenz ein MTB touristisch unattraktiver Schwarzwald wäre. Der Schwarzwald hat sein Renomee als Bikedestination stark eingebüsst weil niemand nur auf Forstautobahnen fahren möchte. Gäste weichen auf Regionen aus wo sie sich willkommen fühlen und nicht durch ein Pauschalverbot diskriminiert werden. 

Das Ministerium hat deshalb von oben die Forstämter angewiesen vermehrt Wege unter 2 Meter für MTB zu genehmigen oder fachliche Gründe dagegen anzuführen. Dies läst tief blicken wie früher in den Forstämtern über Strecken entschieden wurde. Gleichzeitig wurden hohe Fördergelder bereitgestellt. Für die Ballungsräume rechnet man mit 6 Mio Eur. In den Naturparken soll Geld aus dem bisherigen Budget bereitgestellt werden.

Es wird in Baiersbronn und im Hochschwarzwald erste Strecken geben die einen Singeltrailanteil haben sollen. Die Planungen dazu laufen beim Tourismus. Es wird dabei mit allen Tricks gearbeitet um einen hohen Singeltrailanteil zu erreichen. Im Hochschwarzwald wird meines Wissens ein Strecke des Bikeparkes Todnau in das Wegekonzept integriert. In Albstadt hat man einen Teil der CC Weltcupstrecke integriert. Damit ist in der Realität kein Kilometer neuer Trail für Biker hinzugekommen. Nach aussen lassen sich die Touren aber mit einem hohen Trailanteil bewerben. Man muss abwarten wie die Strecken am Ende aussehen werden und wieviel KM neue Trails ausgewisen wurden.

Es werden aber fast immer vorhandene Wege sein die lediglich beschildert werden. Der Neubau von Wegen ist aus Naturschutzgründen fast unmöglich im Schwarzwald.

Wir als DIMB halten die Einzelausweisung von Wegen für ein bürokratisches Monster welches nur in touristischen Gebieten vorangetrieben wird. Viele Einheimische Mountainbiker werden für Ihre Tour ab "Haustüre" auf absehbare Zeit keine Verbesserung erfahren. Es wird unseres Erachtens ein touristisches Konzept gegen die Einheimischen ausgespielt.

Weitere Details in unserem Positionspapier:
http://www.dimb.de/images/stories/Redaktion/presse/w2mr/Paradies_oder_Sperrgebiet.pdf

.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (29. März 2015)

Siehe
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index.php?posts/12817805/
Sie haben mal wieder was schützenswertes gefunden.

Direkt daneben laufen erstens Hochspannungsleitungen und auch sonst wird da gerade gebuddelt.


----------



## ciao heiko (1. April 2015)

*Baden-Württemberg: Zwei-Meter-Regel wir ausgeweitet.*

Der Pressedienst Fahrrad meldet heute überraschend: Der Landtag von Baden-Württemberg hat in einer Sondersitzung mit deutlicher Mehrheit beschlossen, die sogenannte „Zwei-Meter-Regel“ auszuweiten.

Mehr unter:
http://www.pd-f.de/2015/04/01/8833_baden-wuerttemberg-zwei-meter-regel-nun-auch-in-der-stadt/


----------



## franticz (1. April 2015)

höhöhöhö


----------



## damage0099 (1. April 2015)

Wenn "Langfristig rechne man in den Städten Baden-Württembergs mit einer Verlegung des Radverkehrs unter die Erde"  => "Langfristig rechne man in den *WÄLDERN* Baden-Württembergs mit einer Verlegung des Radverkehrs unter die Erde" heißen würde, wäre es (fast) glaubhaft


----------



## Waldgeist (1. April 2015)

gilt diese neue Regel nur heute (1.4.15)?


----------



## black soul (1. April 2015)

Waldgeist schrieb:


> gilt diese neue Regel nur heute (1.4.15)?



ja,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tz3Tz3 (11. April 2015)

vaaammoooossssssss!


----------



## Tilman (12. April 2015)

Waldgeist schrieb:


> gilt diese neue Regel nur heute (1.4.15)?


Das muß man am 01.4.2016 der EU melden, weil es auch unterirdisch lebende nach Natura 2000 geschützte Viecher gibt


----------



## ciao heiko (16. April 2015)

Sonntag, 19.04.2015: *MTB Tag  des Schwarzwaldvereines *auf der Lahrer Hütte

Großer Mountainbike-Tag auf der Lahrer Hütte. Mit Musik, Essen und Trinken. Ab 11 Uhr, alle die Lust haben sind herzlich eingeladen

Von 11 bis 17 h treffen sich alle Mountainbiker, ob solo oder in Gruppen, Mitglieder oder Gäste auf der Lahrer Hütte. Wer nicht individuell fahren möchte, kann sich bei zwei geführten Touren auf den Geisberg anschließen.Um 8:30 Uhr ist Treff am Busbahnhof "Schlüssel", 2. geführte Tour um 10 Uhr an der Sulzberghalle in Sulz. Ab 11 Uhr werden den Gästen zu den kühlen Getränken Grillspeisen angeboten. Ein DJ sorgt für gute Musik.Das schmutzigste Bike wird im Laufe des Nachmittags prämiert. Bei Fragen hilft Sandra Hummel unter Tel. 0172 6435449

http://www.schwarzwaldverein-lahr.d...ode,events$detail,72$date,70/wanderungen.html


*********************************
Der Schwarzwaldverein beginnt sich für das Thema MTB zu öffnen. Eine grosse Beteiligung seitens der Mountainbiker wäre ein gutes Signal
Sehr lesenswert auch dieses Interview der Organisatorin
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/lahr/der-schwarzwald-ist-fuer-alle-da


----------



## ciao heiko (30. April 2015)

Bei den Wanderern tut sich was:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenT...349028.46105.193326687455649/743069372481375/

Bitte auf Facebook liken und teilen, damit der Schwarzwaldverein (SWV) möglichst viel positive Resonanz auf diese gedankliche Öffnung gegenüber den Mountainbikern erhält!

Für die nicht Facebookler hier der Beitrag als Text und darin auch der Link zur SWV-Vereinszeitschrift "Der Schwarzwald" (Heft 2/2015)_
"Über ein Umdenken nachdenken"

So titelt der Schwarzwaldverein in seiner aktuellen Ausgabe der Vereinszeitschrift "Der Schwarzwald" (Heft 2/2015) und überrascht uns nicht nur mit einem Mountainbike auf dem Titel, sondern auch mit mehreren äußerst interessanten Artikeln zum Thema.

Wie möchte der Verein in Zukunft mit den Mountainbikern umgehen? Wie kann die Jugendarbeit mit dem Mountainbike attraktiver werden? Wer übernimmt die Wegpflege? Muss der Staat alles bis ins Detail regeln oder geht es besser gemeinsam?

Mehrere mutige Artikel machen Hoffung, dass der Schwarzwaldverein sich dem Thema Mountainbike positiv annähert. So soll zum Beispiel ein vereinsinterner Arbeitskreis eingerichtet werden.

Ist das der Durchbruch für ein offizielles Miteinander der Wanderer und Biker? Leider noch nicht. Auch im Schwarzwaldverein gibt es Befürworter und Gegner der neuen Haltung zum Thema Mountainbike. Diese muss sich erst etablieren.

Wir werden in den nächsten Tagen die einzelnen Artikel noch genauer besprechen, aber schaut doch schon mal selbst ins Heft hinein. Ladet Euch das PDF herunter (s. Link), kommt ins Staunen und sendet eine E-Mail mit Eurer Meinung zum Heft an: [email protected] 

Denn jeder Einzelne von uns kann dem Schwarzwaldverein jetzt die Hand reichen und in der Positionsfindung positiv bestärken. Eure Zeilen werden vielleicht nicht die Welt verändern, aber vielleicht ein kleines bisschen die Welt der Mountainbiker und Wanderer im Schwarzwald.

Hier der Link zum Download von "Der Schwarzwald" Heft 2/2015:
http://www.schwarzwaldverein.de/cms_upload/files/pdf/zeitschrift/2015_02.pdf_


----------



## noocelo (30. April 2015)

"_Wer eins und eins zusammenzählt, kann heute schon zu dem Ergebnis kommen, dass der gesellschaftliche und politische Rückhalt für die Wanderer im Wald und für die Zwei-Meter-Regel in den kommenden Jahren schwinden wird, obwohl auch die Nutzergruppe der Wanderer zahlenmäßig zunimmt._"

geradezu visionär!


----------



## ciao heiko (10. Mai 2015)

Heute auf Facebook Open Trails
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails
*
"Muss der Staat wirklich alles bis ins Detail regeln?"*

Das fragt Ewald Elsäßer, Forstdirektor a.D. aus Baden-Württemberg. Herr Elsäßer war bis Anfang 2015 Leiter des Amts für Waldwirtschaft beim Landratsamt Ortenaukreis. Im mittleren Schwarzwald wollte er Trails für Mountainbiker ausweisen. Aber schon nach kurzer Zeit gab sein Amt auf. Laut Minister Bondes Handbuch für Ausnahmen von der 2-Meter-Regel sind selbst im öffentlichen Wald 8-10 Verbände einzubeziehen.

"Doch schon bevor wir bei der kritischsten Zielgruppe, den Jägern, ankamen, gaben wir entnervt auf. Man glaubt es nicht, wie wichtig so ein Thema plötzlich werden kann. In Ortschafts- und Gemeinderäten, in Sport- und Wandervereinen, selbstverständlich bei den Jägern kommt es zu Diskussionen, wenn nicht sogar zu Kampfabstimmungen." .... "Und ein Bürgermeister ruft nicht gerade begeistert an, was für ein „unnötiges Fass“ wir hier wieder aufmachen."

Aber war es nicht der Vertreter des Städte- und Gemeindetages, der die Möglichkeit der Ausnahmen im Petitionsausschuss lobte? Vielleicht hätte er einmal bei seinen Bürgermeistern nachfragen sollen, ob diese dahinter stehen...

War es nicht der Vertreter des Jagdverbandes, der die Ausnahme-Lösung lobte? Warum blockieren dann die Jäger vor Ort?

Hat nicht das Forstministerium immer wieder verzweifelt das Bonde Handbuch samt Ausnahmen als Lösung präsentiert? Hat von den hohen Herren in den Führungsetagen jemand mal die Förster an der Basis gefragt, wie die Umsetzung in der Realität funktioniert? War Baden-Württemberg nicht schon 2006 mit genau dem gleichen Konzept gescheitert? Erfahrung war vorhanden, wurde aber nicht genutzt.

Die DIMB hatte schon während der Petition darauf hingewiesen, dass das Bonde Handbuch ein "bürokratisches Monster" ist. Eine handlungsunfähige Regierung hat aber den schwarzer Peter an Ehrenamtliche vor Ort weitergeschoben. Nun zeigt sich, dass der gute Wille lokaler runder Tische nicht reicht, um die Widerstände einiger Blockierer vor Ort zu brechen.

Herzlichen Dank an Herrn Elsäßer, der die Probleme an der Basis beim Namen nennt und zurecht die Frage aufwirft, ob der Staat wirklich alles regeln muss.

Wir fordern: "Herr Bonde, zeigen Sie Verantwortung und beenden Sie diesen Unfug, der nur für Zwist und Streitigkeiten in den Dorfgemeinschaften sorgt."

Den Artikel findet Ihr im PDF der aktuellen Ausgabe der Vereinszeitschrift des Schwarzwaldvereins auf Seite 6:
http://www.schwarzwaldverein.de/cms_upload/files/pdf/zeitschrift/2015_02.pdf

Unsere damalige Stellungnahme zu Bondes Ausnahmen-Handbuch (aka 10%-Kompromiss) findet Ihr hier:
http://www.dimb.de/images/stories/Redaktion/presse/w2mr/Paradies_oder_Sperrgebiet.pdf


----------



## Redshred (9. September 2015)

Der Gipfeltrail - (k)ein Trail für Alle?

Am 12. September wird der Gipfeltrail eröffnet, aber schon jetzt von den Verantwortlichen in der Presse gefeiert:

"Volker Haselbacher, der stellvertretende Geschäftsführer der Hochschwarzwald Tourismus Gesellschaft, ist begeistert: "Das ist ein Highlight für unsere Rad-Infrastruktur.""

Wir sehen solche Pilotprojekte kritisch, denn sie ändern nichts an der 2-Meter-Regel. Im Gegenteil - sie verfestigen sie und dienen als Alibi dafür, Mountainbiker weiterhin im Ghetto der Illegalität gefangen zu halten.

Aber wir warten auch auf die ersten Berichte von Euch - ist der Gipfeltrail gelungen? 

https://www.badische-zeitung.de/titisee-neustadt/legal-ueber-stock-und-stein

https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/810761589045486


----------



## Maxxikinng0 (10. September 2015)

hier der trailer zum gipfeltrail:


----------



## iTom (10. September 2015)

Oh, geil, "Autobahnen". Das wollte ich schon immer mal fahren im Schwarzwald. Wenn schon die A5 nicht richtig läuft, dann wenigstens die Waldautobahnen fürs Rad. Super gemacht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redshred (10. September 2015)

die 110 km Schotterpiste sind beiwerk, Ihr müßt euch über die uns zugeteilten  30 km Singletrails freuen  ,  hat die schon jemand gefunden?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (10. September 2015)

Toll! Ich sehe 29" Hardtails und wohl so zehn Sekunden "Trail". Was soll man erwarten. Die haben es nicht begriffen.


----------



## arise (11. September 2015)

Äh...die fahrn an allen trails vorbei....was soll das ???  Ist dieses vid als satire gedacht ? Wenn ja.....ok.....dann muss ich im Nachhinein lachen

Und dann sehe ich noch ein trikot mit Schleichwerbung für einen ortsansässigen guiding Unternehmen. ...oje oje oje....das kann nichts gscheits sein....

Und wo sind die trails zu sehen die da angepriesenen werden....hab da wenns hochkommt 5 sekunden was endeckt...mehr aber auch nicht.


----------



## Redshred (11. September 2015)

Beim Youtube Video der Hochschwarzwald Touristik besteht die möglichkeit den Gipfeltrail zu Kommentieren:


----------



## MO_Thor (12. September 2015)

arise schrieb:


> Und dann sehe ich noch ein trikot mit Schleichwerbung für einen ortsansässigen guiding Unternehmen. ...oje oje oje....das kann nichts gscheits sein....


Hirschsprung, nicht wahr?
Die sind imho armselig, haben sie sich doch zur Zeiten der Petition nicht auf unsere Seite gestellt, sondern sich unterschwellig pro 2m-Regelung geäußert. Die waren von Anfang an auf Seiten der Touristik-Branche, die lieber Ausnahmen für Ortsfremde gestaltet. 

Sorry, wenn ich den Namen vom Unternehmen jetzt genannt habe. Geschah in voller Absicht.


----------



## LittleBoomer (14. September 2015)

So allgemein finde ich persönlich (!), dass gar nicht die  2-Meter das Problem sind, sondern viel mehr die Beschaffenheit des Weges.
Auf > 2 Meter Breite bekommt man ja mehr Fahrlinien gebaut als auf 50 cm. Man könnte auf 2 Metern drei Sprünge in verschiedener Höhe plus den Chickenway nebeneinander unterbringen. Man sollte also dafür kämpfen, die 2-Meter Forstautobahnen wieder in naturbelassenen Zustand zurückzuversetzen, so dass sich wieder schön Wurzelteppiche, Löcher etc. bilden und diese in einer Vielzahl von Varianten befahren werden können. 

Grüße
LittleBomer (der diesen Beitrag schon irgendwie ernst meint, aber dennoch ein Spur Ironie beisteuert)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldgeist (14. September 2015)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> So allgemein finde ich persönlich (!), dass gar nicht die  2-Meter das Problem sind, sondern viel mehr die Beschaffenheit des Weges.
> Auf > 2 Meter Breite bekommt man ja mehr Fahrlinien gebaut als auf 50 cm. Man könnte auf 2 Metern drei Sprünge in verschiedener Höhe plus den Chickenway nebeneinander unterbringen. Man sollte also dafür kämpfen, die 2-Meter Forstautobahnen wieder in naturbelassenen Zustand zurückzuversetzen, so dass sich wieder schön Wurzelteppiche, Löcher etc. bilden und diese in einer Vielzahl von Varianten befahren werden können.
> 
> Grüße
> LittleBomer (der diesen Beitrag schon irgendwie ernst meint, aber dennoch ein Spur Ironie beisteuert)



das macht die Forstverwaltung in den kommenden Monaten sowieso, wenn wieder Holzernte ansteht. Dann gibt es sogar zusätzliche Hindernisse wie Ästchen und Stämmchen.

es grüßt der Geist des Waldes


----------



## Redshred (14. September 2015)

*Die DIMB stört das "Magische Dreieck"*

Wir werden zwar nicht ausdrücklich genannt, aber trotzdem ist augenscheinlich, wen der Bürgermeister der Gemeinde Feldberg meint:

*"Stefan Wirbser, Bürgermeister der Gemeinde Feldberg, meinte, dass sich alle Beteiligten so gut einigen konnten, sei Beleg dafür, dass Wanderer und Fahrradfahrer an sich keine Feinde sind. "Schwierig wird es erst, wenn sich die Interessengemeinschaften mit aller Macht einbringen", wie er es sachte formulierte. "Mit dem richtigen Maß gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme funktioniert es auch"."*

Eine Interessensvertretung der Mountainbiker scheint da wohl zu stören, wenn man mal wieder über die Köpfe der Mountainbiker hinweg am Kungeln ist. Oder wie sollen wir das sonst verstehen?

Aber auch der vielen von uns bekannte grüne Landtagsabgeordnete Reinhold Pix mag uns nicht besonders:

*"Nicht vergessen hat er den "Shitstorm" gegen ihn und seiner Partei, als die "Zwei-Meter-Regel" in Baden Württemberg verankert wurde. "Gemeinsam geht alles besser", so seine Aussage. Er sprach vom "magischen Dreieck aus Forst, Naturschutz und Tourismus", das bei diesem Projekt perfekt gefüllt wurde."*

Das ist schon ein seltsames Demokratieverständnis, auch wenn es uns in Baden-Württemberg schon lange nicht mehr wundert. Wenn Bürger auf Abgeordnetenwatch unangenehme Fragen stellen, dann ist das ein "Shitstorm"? Wer in Baden-Württemberg die Interessen der Mountainbiker vertritt und dafür eintritt, den stellt man lieber die Ecke und kanzelt ihn ab. Das ist ja schließlich auch einfacher, als sich tatsächlich mal mit den berechtigten Anliegen der Mountainbiker und ihren Argumenten zu befassen.

Wenn Herr Pix von einem *"Magischen Dreieck"* spricht, dann fällt sofort auf, wer nicht dazu gehört - der Sport und die Bedürfnisse der Mountainbiker in Baden-Württemberg. Wenn er von "Gemeinsam geht alles besser" spricht, so fragt man sich, was Herr Pix und seine Partei darunter verstehen. Wer sich nicht unterwirft und oder eine eigene Meinung hat, der bleibt aussen vor, der gehört nicht zum "Magischen Dreieck". Dürfen Mountainbiker in Baden-Württemberg nur "mitreden", wenn sie die Meinung des* "Magischen Dreiecks"* teilen? Alles frei nach dem Motto: Wir akzeptieren jede Meinung, so lange es unsere Meinung ist?

Da bleiben wir doch lieber weiter "schwierig" und verzichten auf eine so verstandene "Gemeinsamkeit"!!!

https://www.badische-zeitung.de/feldberg/stuermen-und-fegen

http://www.hochschwarzwald.de/Radfahren-Mountainbike/Mountainbiken-im-Schwarzwald/Gipfeltrail

http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/reinhold_pix-597-44460.html#questions

https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails


----------



## arise (15. September 2015)

Manomann....was für eine selbst Beweihräucherung....wenn ich mir so die Streckenverläufe anschaue dann wird man ja wirklich an allen top trails dran vorbei gelotzt....malwieder Augenwischerei seitens der Politik. ...
Das ist so als ob man mit dem Motorrad in den Schwarzwald fährt und dann auf der B3 rumeiert...
Eigentlich schon fast peinlich verglichen mit dem was andere Bundesländer da auf die Beine stellen.....von den Ländern Österreich, Schweiz und Frankreich garnicht erst die Rede. Jeder ambitionierte mtbler der extra deswegen da hinfährt wird entäuscht sein .


----------



## Grossvater (15. September 2015)

arise schrieb:


> ...Jeder ambitionierte mtbler...


 checkt sein Revier vorher ab - und fährt dann genau deshalb NICHT dorthin


----------



## MO_Thor (15. September 2015)

Mein Revier ist dummerweise ebenjener Schwarzwald. Is schon doof, wenn man da wohnt und mit so einem CC-Konditionsweg abgespeist wird. Meine Hausrunden sind weiterhin illegal. 
Es fühlt sich wahnsinnig toll an, wenn für die Touribiker irgendwelcher Mumpitz realisiert wird, die Einheimischen aber weiter mit aller Macht ignoriert und (fast schon) politisch gedemütigt werden. Da hilft es auch nix, wenn die Touribiker den superduper Gipfeltrail stinklangweilig finden und deshalb NICHT hier übernachten.
Die Leuchtturmprojekte aus Freiburg sind zwar genial gemacht (sowohl Trails als auch die Zusammenarbeit aus Vereinen, Politik und Forst), aber ich will dennoch von meiner Haustür aus losradeln können! Keine 20min Autofahrt, keine 30min Zugfahrt oder dergleichen - nein, einfach nach Belieben aufs Bike schwingen und einfach raus, Trails ballern.
Biker wie ich kommen bei der ganzen Debatte einfach unter die Räder. Zumindest fühlt es sich so an. 10% offene Wege - 8% hat man in den Gipfeltrail gebuttert...

...herrje, sorry, aber ich kann meine Gedanken grade nicht zügeln. Wird langsam Zeit, dass Pix und seine Bande abgewählt werden. Mir egal, wer als nächstes drankommt, es kann nur besser werden.


----------



## Grossvater (15. September 2015)

@MO_Thor  völlig klar - mein Post war auch nur speziell auf arise's Satz bezogen - also für Leute, die gezielt wegen irgendwas in ne bestimmte gegend fahren.

Das, was Du beschreibst, ist ja das Grundproblem aller Ausnahmeregelungen. Die nützen nur einer kleinen Zielgruppe, und auch nur für nen geringen Zeitraum (Urlaub, WE o.ä.).  Den Rest des Jahres fährt ja jeder von uns zuhause rum.

Somit finde ich es auch völlig richtig von der DIMB, sich nicht auf solche  Kompromisse einzulassen, sondern weiterhin die generelle Öffnung zu fordern.

Denn selbst wenn solche Tourismuskonzepte aus sicht der MTBler richtig gut und professionell umgesetzt würden (also z.B. ein Gipfeltrail der den Namen auch verdient),  bringt das der breiten Masse nix.


----------



## MO_Thor (15. September 2015)

Dann sind wir also einer Meinung


----------



## gipfelstürmer18 (16. September 2015)

Leute, immerhin tut sich mal was im Schwarzwald. Auch ich habe meine Probleme mit der 2M Regelung und kann verstehen wie ihr fühlt und denkt. 
Mir macht es auch keinen Spaß auf diesem Gipfeltrail zu fahren, aber es gibt auch Mtbler die wollen keine Trails und für diese ist das Konzept optimal. 

Trails ballern können wir auf Strecken wie Borderline, Canadian und in sämtlichen Bikeparks. 

Leider gibt es genug die nur den eigenen Vorteil sehen auf dem Trail und keine Rücksicht auf andere nehmen. 
Hier sollten wir Biker uns zuerst an die eigene Nase fassen, wie oft habe ich schon Mutti gesehen die ihren Sohnemann auf den Gipfel fährt nur das sich dieser im Tarnanzug hinunterstürzen kann. 

Mangelnde Fahrtechnik und jugendlicher Leichtsinn tun ihr übriges. 

Zum Thema Hirsch.Sprung möchte ich nur sagen das diese Firma mehr Mountainbiker ist als manch anderer hier. Ich kenne einen großen Teil der Gruppe und kann nur sagen das sie für mich eine Top Adresse sind. Das ein Guide das Trikot anhatte ist für mich nicht schlimm, das Lexware Team war ja auch mit den Sachen des Sponsors unterwegs. 

Darum rate ich euch nur, verhaltet euch fair und ihr werdet kaum Probleme erhalten. Auch wenn die 2M Regelung gekippt wird, wird es Vollidioten geben die uns das Leben schwer machen.


----------



## mw.dd (16. September 2015)

gipfelstürmer18 schrieb:


> aber es gibt auch Mtbler die wollen keine Trails und für diese *gibt es schon reichlich beschilderte Waldautobahnen*



Ich habe das mal korrigiert.

Im Ernst: Keiner hat ein Problem mit Routenempfehlungen auf Waldautobahnen, solange diese nicht als Alternative zu einer vernünftigen und die Interessen der Radfahrer berücksichtigenden Regelung des Betretungsrechts verstanden werden wollen.
Und natürlich sollte ehrlich kommuniziert werden; ein "Gipfeltrail", der kein Trail ist, darf auch gern heftig kritisiert werden.


----------



## MO_Thor (17. September 2015)

gipfelstürmer18 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Hirsch.Sprung möchte ich nur sagen das diese Firma mehr Mountainbiker ist als manch anderer hier. Ich kenne einen großen Teil der Gruppe und kann nur sagen das sie für mich eine Top Adresse sind. Das ein Guide das Trikot anhatte ist für mich nicht schlimm, das Lexware Team war ja auch mit den Sachen des Sponsors unterwegs.


Ich hatte mal das Vergnügen, mich mit der Chefin vom Hirschsprung unterhalten zu dürfen. Für mich kaum rüber, dass sie "dieses Enduro" nicht sonderlich mochte. Alles, was für mich MTB ausmacht, war für sie nur jugendlicher Firlefanz, kein ernsthaftes Biken.
Klar sieht sie das so: ich bike auch nicht ernsthaft, sondern aus Spaß und als Freizeitvergnügen. Sie verdient damit ihr Geld. Dann ist auch verständlich, warum sie und ihr Unternehmen sich auf Seiten der Touribranche stellen. 

Trails ballern nur auf Borderline und Bikeparks?? Wie schonmal von mir geschrieben: das will ich nicht! Ich will von zu Hause aus einfach in den Wald fahren dürfen! Rücksicht und Fairness sind schon immer meine Begleiter, aber ich will nicht von den 5 Volltrottel, die rücksichtslos und unfair fahren, auf eigens angelegte Trails verfrachtet werden. Die 5 Volltrottel wirds immer geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gipfelstürmer18 (17. September 2015)

Was die Definition MTB angeht kann man sich streiten, da gibt es wohl nur richtige Antworten. Soweit ich weiss ist die Chefin von Hirsch-Sprung auch selbst schon bei Enduro Rennen gestartet. 
Ob der Enduro Sport nun mehr oder weniger mit MTB fahren zu tun halt als Cross Country oder Marathon wage ich zu bezweifeln. 

Das Enduro ist halt leider im Kopf der meisten immernoch eine Modeerscheinung, ich hab es ausprobiert aber muss sagen das mir zu viel Federweg nicht gefallen haben. 

So verschieden ist nun mal unser Sport und es gibt jedes Jahr ein neuen Trend welchem die Szene nachjagt. 


Immerhin tut sich mal etwas im Schwarzwald, das beste Beispiel ist die Wiederkehr des Ultra-Bikes. Es darf also noch gehofft werden


----------



## Mausoline (17. September 2015)

Es gab schon mal sowas, vor 10 Jahren oder so 

http://www.schwarzwald-tourismus.info/entdecken/Rad-und-MTB/Mountainbike/bike-crossing-schwarzwald

"Für sportliche Mountainbiker ist die rund *450 Kilometer lange „Bike Crossing Schwarzwald“ von Pforzheim nach Bad Säckingen* inzwischen schon Kult...." 

Ihr seid die doch bestimmt schon alle mal gefahren, sonst seid ihr nicht kultig 

Wir wollten damals die 1. Etappe fahren und sind gleich am Anfang falsch gefahren und dann haben wir den Weg gar nicht mehr gefunden, seither steht das Tourbook irgendwo im Bücherregal und verstaubt - kultig oder  

so wird´s mit dem Gipfeltrail auch enden 

Übrigens hats in den 90ern kein Mensch gestört, wo ich mit dem Bike rumgefahren bin, der Wald hat allen gehört


----------



## Grossvater (17. September 2015)

Mausoline schrieb:


> ...das Tourbook irgendwo im Bücherregal und verstaubt...


Jaaa - das hab ich auch noch   In meiner "Anfangsphase" mal euphorisch besorgt aber die Tour dann nie in Angriff genommen. Irgendwann dann auch mal realisiert dass das Ding voll am Thema vorbei ist und somit eh gestorben.

Habs grad mal rausgekramt. Eigentlich isses richtig gut gemacht. Schön mit Höhenprofil, Etappenbeschreibungen usw. Echt hilfreich wenn man bedenkt dass damals GPS und web tourplanerapps nicht gerade zur Biker Grundausstattung gehörten. So schade um den ganzen Aufwand.
Wenn ich mir Vorstelle man hätte dafür nen "MTB West-Trail" auf die Beine gestellt, von Bikern für Biker, von PF bis runter an die Grenze , alle 1000er  mitnehmen und auf  1a Trails, evtl. vereinzelt auch mal nur für MTBs angelegt und freigegeben wieder runter... Mann mann...
OK - ich hör ja schon auf mit träumen


----------



## trail_desire (17. September 2015)

gipfelstürmer18 schrieb:


> Immerhin tut sich mal etwas im Schwarzwald, das beste Beispiel ist die Wiederkehr des Ultra-Bikes. Es darf also noch gehofft werden



Ja...und all die die da gestartet sind haben den Rücktritt der Verantwortlichen damals nicht verstanden und haben darüber hinaus die Bemühungen der ganzen Bikescene in BW endlich Gerechtigkeit walten zu lassen untergraben.....vielleicht verstehen das Forstautobahnracer ja einfach auch nicht....


----------



## Redshred (18. September 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/815232948598350

Erfahrungsbericht Gipfeltrail / Runde Gipfelstürmer

Wir haben einen ersten sehr detallierten Bericht zum neuen Gipfeltrail im Südschwarzwald gefunden. Der einheimische Udo Laber ist die Schleife Gipfelstürmer abgefahren und hat seine Eindrücke zusammen gefasst. Auch die einzelnen Bilder sind kommentiert.

Wir haben ihn kontaktiert und gefragt ob wir sein Album hier vorstellen dürfen. Lest die Zusammenfassung des Albums (unten) und klickt euch durch seine Bilder um einen Eindruck zu bekommen.

Vielen Dank an Udo für seine Arbeit.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...553.1073741828.100002253482828&type=1&theater


----------



## trail_desire (18. September 2015)

Ja super, der einzuge Abschnitt der etwas anspruchsvoller ist geht raufwärts, abwärts nur S 0 wenn ich das richtig sehe....und der überwiegende Teil kann auch mit dem Crosser oder Stadt-E Bike bewältigt werden. Ist halt nur ein weiterer Radweg. 
Für Mountenbiker ist da nichts gemacht worden....setzen 6


----------



## MO_Thor (18. September 2015)

Mitten durchs Gebüsch...klasse, dann können sich endlich Wanderer mit gutem Grund über _"aus dem Unterholz hervorbrechende Monntnbaika"_ beschweren. 
Über den Naturschutzgedanken hab ich mich schonmal geäußert: Udo schreibt, dass er auf den Unterholzpassagen Rehe und Auerhühner aufscheucht - genial geplante Route! Das Land BW tut doch sonst immer alles, um Mensch und Auerhuhn getrennt zu halten und dann sowas.


----------



## trail_desire (18. September 2015)

Es kommt einem grad so vor, als ist das alles Absicht.....daß man bald sagen kann......"des mit denna _Monntnbaika isch an Schißdreck, des was mer do fir an Haufe Geld machd, werd ned agnomme un wenn, dann verschaichedse Wild....also abschaffe, s´isch sowwiso verbodda...._


----------



## LittleBoomer (18. September 2015)

Hier kann man seinen Kommentar zum Gipfeltrail eingeben:
http://www.hochschwarzwald.de/Media/Touren/Gipfeltrail-Hochschwarzwald
Ich hatte Anfang der Woche gefragt, warum die Teilstücke nicht nach der Singletrail-Scala kategorisiert werden um die Tour für mein Fahrkönnen besser einschätzen zu können. Der Kommentar wurde bisher nicht veröffentlicht. Warum auch immer.
Ich halte diesen Trail für eine Alibi-Aktion. Sowie alle offiziellen Trails mit diesen gelben Schildern.

Aber warum sollte eine Verwaltung ein Interesse daran haben, MTB-Trails so wie wir uns diese wünschen zu bauen / zuzulassen ?
Sie hätte nur Kosten und Arbeit damit. Zu allem Übel würde sie ja wahrscheinlich sogar haftbar , wenn einem Benutzer auf einer solchen Strecke etwas passiert. Und was passiert als nächstes ? Die Surfer wollen Seen nur für sie, die Taucher auch. Die Motocrosser wollen Strecken. Die Rollerblader wollen sauber asphaltierte Wege, die KLetterer wollen Felsen, die Quadfahrer, die Paraglider etc. 
Wo zieht man Grenzen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bener (18. September 2015)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Wo zieht man Grenzen ?


In Ungarn...


----------



## arise (18. September 2015)

hehe...vermutlich bauense irgendwann mal ne mottocross strecke für die Jungs und das ist dann ein geteertes Oval . Dieses verkaufense dann als atraktion...


----------



## sparky35 (18. September 2015)

habe heute den Gipfeltrail  Gipfelstürmer mal angetestet, unglaublich wie man eine Tour die aus 95 % Waldautobahn besteht überhaupt Trail nennen kann. Ich bin wirklich nicht verwöhnt, fahre hauptsächlich Marathon's, wollte ein bisschen Spaß haben, aber das war gar nichts. :-(


----------



## Redshred (18. September 2015)

Der*"Singletrail*" bei Seebrugg:


----------



## MO_Thor (19. September 2015)

Fahr'n, fahr'n, fahr'n - an der Autobahn!
Immer schön die Nase heben, sonst schnuppert man zuviele Abgase


----------



## ciao heiko (10. Januar 2016)

Heute auf Open Trails
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenT...3326687455649/866603266794651/?type=3&theater

*Junge Union Baden-Württemberg fordert die Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel*
*CDU Baden-Württemberg lehnt den Antrag schon im Vorfeld ab!*
_
Auf dem 67. BaWü Landesparteitag der CDU Ende November 2015 wurde über diverse Anträge für das CDU Wahlprogramm zur Landtagswahl 2016 entschieden. 

Darunter auch ein Antrag der Jungen Union BaWü, die den Satz: "Die sogenannte Zwei-Meter-Regel (nach § 37 III S.3 LWaldG BW) abschaffen, die das Radfahren auf Wegen (im Wald) unter zwei Metern Breite untersagt," in das Wahlprogramm aufnehmen lassen wollte. 

Leider wurde dieser Antrag von der CDU Antragskommission schon im Vorfeld abgelehnt (s. verlinktes Protokoll, Seite 65) ( und gar nicht erst zur Abstimmung zugelassen - (Korrektur: Der Antrag wurde, wie uns die JU mitteilte, trotzdem zur Abstimmung zugelassen, aber von den Deligierten abgelehnt)).

Dabei liest sich die Begründung für den Antrag der Jungen Union schlüssig und sinnvoll. Warum die CDU Antragskommission den Antrag abgelehnt hat, können wir nicht nachvollziehen.

Uns zeigt der Vorgang einen Generationenkonflikt innerhalb der CDU. 

Die junge Generation wird zwar gerne vorgezeigt, kann sich aber selbst mit Sachargumenten innerhalb der Partei nicht durchsetzen. Wenn in der CDU Anträge, die vom Landesvorstand der Jungen Union getragen werden, schon im Vorfeld abgelehnt werden, dann kann es mit der Erneuerung und Offenheit in der Partei nicht gut bestellt sein.

Was meint Guido Wolf dazu?
https://www.facebook.com/GuidoWolfinfo/?nr_

_
Protokoll:
http://www.cdu-bw.de/uploads/media/...hlprogramm-mit-Votum-Antragskommission_01.pdf_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zep2008 (31. Mai 2016)

Heidenai, ein Lichtblick:
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/ettenheim/auf-groben-reifen-rund-um-ettenheim

_Der Pfad entlang der Teiche hat sich mittlerweile zu einem beliebten Weg nicht nur für Wanderer, sondern auch für Jogger und Mountainbiker entwickelt. "Wir kommen hier alle gut aneinander vorbei und miteinander aus", berichten Hansy Vogt und Bruno Metz, die durchaus auch Wege mit dem Mountainbike befahren, die schmaler sind als zwei Meter – was in Baden-Württemberg offiziell verboten ist. "Pauschale Verbote sind nicht besonders sinnvoll – wie überall geht es hier um Rücksichtnahme und gegenseitigen Respekt", sind sich die beiden Radler einig._

_Metz, Bruno ist Bürgermeister von Ettenheim und
Mitglied des Kreistags
Partei: CDU
_


----------



## damage0099 (31. Mai 2016)

Oh!!
Das wird interessant!


----------



## ciao heiko (31. Mai 2016)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> Heidenai, ein Lichtblick:
> _. "Wir kommen hier alle gut aneinander vorbei und miteinander aus", berichten Hansy Vogt und Bruno Metz, _


Hansy Vogt ist ein sehr bekannter Entertainer im Bereich der volkstümlichen Unterhaltung die den typischen Schwarzwaldvereinswander anspricht.
http://www.hansy-vogt.de/

Das ist ein sehr starkes Signal das er sich für uns positioniert.


----------



## ciao heiko (9. Juli 2016)

Heute auf DIMB Open Trails

https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/974016239386686

_*Nationalpark Nordschwarzwald für Mountainbiker künftig tabu?*

In einem sehr guten Artikel recherchiert die mittelbadische Presse die Regelungen zum Radfahren im Nationalpark Nordschwarzwald. Dort sind für Radfahrer alle Wege verboten, es sei denn diese werden ausdrücklich freigegeben. Dies betrifft auch breite Forststrassen. Es ist zu befürchten dass Radfahrer zukünftig nur noch sehr wenige Wege benutzen dürfen.
http://www.bo.de/lokales/achern-oberkirch/biker-wollen-in-den-nationalpark

Im Gegenzug dazu ist es dem Fussgänger aber erlaubt alle Wege zu nutzen, ausserhalb der Kernzone sogar querfeldein zu laufen.

Naturschutzfachlich begründen lässt sich diese höchst unterschiedliche Regelung nicht. Das Zugeständnis an die Fussgänger machte man, weil der Nationalpark sonst in der Bevölkerung nicht akzeptiert worden wäre. Die Interessen der Radfahrer hingegen hat man einfach übergangen.

Und so plant der Nationalpark hinter verschlossenen Türen wo Radfahrer künftig noch fahren dürfen. Die DIMB hat, zusammen mit ADFC und BRV, dazu ein umfangreiches Konzept eingereicht und fordert zumindest die Öffnung aller Forstwege. Zusätzlich werden einige Trails gewünscht.

Noch in seiner Resolution zum Nationalpark hatte sich z.B. der BUND für MTB-Trails im Nationalpark ausgesprochen:
"Wo die Natur Natur sein kann, kann der Mensch Mensch sein. Die Menschen können sich auf Wanderwegen, Mountainbiketrails oder Langlaufloipen durch die eindrucksvolle Natur und Landschaft bewegen."
http://www.bund-bawue.de/themen-projekte/nationalpark-schwarzwald/bund-resolution/

Doch von MTB Trails möchte die Nationalparkleitung jetzt erst recht nichts wissen.

Naturschutzargumente werden missbraucht um Radfahrer über jedes vernünftige Maß heraus zu reglemetieren. Warum soll ein Radfahrer auf einem Forstweg für die Natur eine grössere Belastung sein, als ein Wanderer der im gleichen Gebiet sogar querfeldein laufen darf?

So machen sich der Nationalpark und der Naturschutz unglaubwürdig. Es wird drei Termine zur Bürgerbeteiligung im Juli geben. Wir raten allen Radfahrern dort hinzugehen und aktiv nachzufragen._
http://bit.ly/29xXQnz

_

http://www.bo.de/lokales/achern-oberkirch/biker-wollen-in-den-nationalpark_


----------



## Zep2008 (26. November 2016)

Schwarzwaldverein erlaubt das fahren auf einen Großteil der Wanderwege, siehe:
https://www.wanderservice-schwarzwald.de/de/tourenplaner/
rechts klicken auf Karte, Zusatzebene, MTB
und auf einmal sind z.B. Blaue Raute vom Schaui, KandelPTW, Kandel Höhenweg, Posthaldenfelsen,selbst FB Gipfel St.Wilhelmerhütte ofiziell farbar.


----------



## orangerauch (15. Dezember 2016)

da haben sich SW-Vereinler mal  selbst übertölpelt....


----------



## Waldgeist (16. Dezember 2016)

die Wege werden nciht vom SWV eingetragen sondern vom übergeordneten Wanderportal Outdooractive https://www.outdooractive.com/de/tourenplaner/ 
Dem SWV hat hier einen gesonderten Zugang um eigene Touren und Merkmale (wie Wegebeschilderung) zu hinterlegen. Ich selbst habe hier auch eine Zugangsberechtigung über den SWV eingeräumt bekommen.


----------



## Zep2008 (16. Dezember 2016)

Das ist mir bewusst, ist aber  hier  https://www.wanderservice-schwarzwald.de/de/tourenplaner/ nicht ersichtlich.
Da hat der SWV halt schlecht recherchiert. Mir als Nutzer kann doch vollkommen egal sein was das für eine übergeordnete Seite ist.
Sie sind verantwortlich für ihr oder das Tourenportal auf ihrer Homepage.


----------



## ciao heiko (16. Dezember 2016)

Letztlich liegt es auch bei einer Tourenbeschreibung trotzdem immer in der Verantwortung des Nutzers die gesetzlichen Regelungen einzuhalten.
Eine Erlaubnis einen Weg durchgängig zu befahren ist das in jedem Fall nicht.


----------



## ciao heiko (23. Januar 2017)

*Nationalpark Schwarzwald schränkt Radfahrer massiv ein*

Aktuell liegt der Entwurf des Wegekonzeptes des Nationalpark Schwarzwald aus. In einem Online-Beteiligungsverfahren können Bürger das Konzept kommentieren. 
Die DIMB hat, in Zusammenarbeit mit den anderen Radverbänden, ein umfangreiches Konzept eingebracht. Leider ist die Nationalparkverwaltung diesen Vorschlägen kaum gefolgt, sondern schränkt das Radfahren massiv ein.

Die DIMB hat auf der Webseite die Fakten zusammengefasst. *Bitte beteiligt Euch an der verlinkten Online-Bürgerbeteiligung* und teilt den Beitrag. 

https://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/nationalpark-schwarzwald

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mani100 (6. Januar 2018)

Das Wegekonzept ist fertig, hier gibt es die Karten:
http://www.schwarzwald-nationalpark.de/mitmachen/beteiligung/wegekonzept/

Derzeit tragen sie in OSM die Wegebeschränkungen ein.


----------



## DMLRUS (6. Juni 2018)

https://www.openpetition.de/petition/online/erhalt-und-legalisierung-des-eggbergtrails


Rettet den Eggebergtrail!


----------



## ciao heiko (11. November 2018)

*BETEILIGUNGSVERFAHREN WALDGESETZÄNDERUNG BADEN-WÜRTTEMBERG*

*Der aktuelle Entwurf sieht vor: Sperren von Wald soll vereinfacht werden. Die 2-Meter-Regel soll bestehen bleiben.*






*Beteilige dich jetzt und kommentiere beim Beteiligungsportal Baden-Württemberg. Die Frist läuft nur noch bis zum 16.11.18*

Aktuell läuft das Beteiligungsverfahren zur Forstreform. Dabei wird auch das Landeswaldgesetz Baden-Württemberg geändert. Beim Beteiligungsportal des Landes gibt es die Möglichkeit den Gesetzesentwurf einzusehen und zu kommentieren.
Alle Infos unter:
https://www.dimb.de/aktuelles/news-a-presse

.


----------



## mani100 (16. November 2018)

Danke für den Hinweis, habe nun folgenden Kommentar abgegeben:



> *Bitte die 2-m-Regelung im Landeswaldgesetzt abschaffen*
> 1. "2 m" auf einem Waldweg sind nur sehr schwer bzw. gar nicht messbar, die Regel ist zu unbestimmt und nicht durchführbar.
> 
> 2. Radfahrer werden dadurch unzulässig diskriminiert und ungleich behandelt.
> ...


----------



## Schmidtle (17. Oktober 2021)

Das zum Thema 2 Meter. Oberhalb vom Glaswaldsee. Naturschutzgebiet.
Waren alles mal schöne Wege


----------



## liquidnight (17. Oktober 2021)

Psychopathen verwenden dieses Muster:  Regeln gelten nur für die Andren.


----------



## orangerauch (18. Oktober 2021)

Der Fochst hat Vorrang in den Plantagen. 
Nicht mit Wald verwechseln... ☝️


----------



## /dev/random (20. November 2021)

Der Nationalpark Schwarzwald soll erweitert werden. Das wurde in der gestrigen Sitzung des Nationalparkrates publik.

Die Pressemitteilung, beim Nationalpark und beim Land:








						Weiterentwicklung soll von Beteiligungsprozess begleitet werden
					






					www.nationalpark-schwarzwald.de
				












						Beteiligungsprozess für Weiterentwicklung des Nationalparks Schwarzwald
					

Die Weiterentwicklung des Nationalparks Schwarzwald soll von einer breit angelegten und transparenten Bürgerbeteiligung unterstützt werden. Die Landesregierung will den Nationalpark stärken. Er steht für eine einzigartige Landschaft und ist wichtiger Rückzugsort für die Tiere und Pflanzen...




					www.baden-wuerttemberg.de
				





Was mir so direkt bisher nicht bewusst war: Im Nationalpark gilt die 2m-Regel nicht. Das steht so auf der Seite Mit dem Rad unterwegs: "[...] Die üblicherweise in Baden-Württemberg geltende Zwei-Meter-Regel gilt nicht innerhalb des Nationalparks. Im Nationalpark sind alle für Radfahrende nutzbaren Wege entsprechend ausgeschildert, unabhängig ihrer Breite. Alle Radwege sind gleichzeitig auch Wanderwege – bitte nehmen Sie daher Rücksicht aufeinander."
Gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme ist eh klar. Kurzzeitig hatte ich Hoffnung, daß auch schmalere Wege in der Karte als "MTB-Radweg" ausgezeichnet sind, aber alles was ich mir rausgepickt hab, ist in der OSM, bzw. der amtlichen Topographischen Karte, als Waldweg/Strasse eingetragen. Soviel zu "die 2m-Regel gilt nicht".


----------



## Marshall6 (20. November 2021)

/dev/random schrieb:


> Der Nationalpark Schwarzwald soll erweitert werden. Das wurde in der gestrigen Sitzung des Nationalparkrates publik.
> 
> Die Pressemitteilung, beim Nationalpark und beim Land:
> 
> ...


Im Nationalpark darfst du laut den Flyern nix, außer wandern. Also nicht mal den Hund laufen lassen. 
Somit kann der Park so bleiben wie er ist, braucht kein Mensch.
Wenn schon Naturschutz, dann als Kernzone, Betreten verboten für alle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p100473 (22. November 2021)

Schmidtle schrieb:


> Das zum Thema 2 Meter. Oberhalb vom Glaswaldsee. Naturschutzgebiet.
> Waren alles mal schöne Wege


Was wird da "geschützt"? Oder wird das mit Borkenkäfer "gerechtfertigt"?
was steht in der Verordnung vom NSG?
Gibt es bei euch keine Förster, die auch biken, und die man zu so einem Thema befragen kann?
Wer unsinnige Regeln aufstellt, muss immer damit rechnen, dass sich keiner daran hält.


----------

